# A todos los hombres que conozco con dinero siguen todos unas mismas características...



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres. 
Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).

Están todos forrados los kavrones. 
Media de 40 años de edad, vivienda habitual pagada, ahorros desde 200 a 600 k en cuentas bancarias. (Hay algunos que ganan más que otros obviamente).

En vuestro entorno también?


----------



## Iuris Tantum (25 Jun 2022)

Sí.

La clave para tener mucho dinero es hacer tener la mentalidad correcta, que no se aprende en un video de 20 minutos de YouTube sino que se forja durante años.

Pero en resumen: tener siempre buenas fuentes de ingresos, estar muy dispuesto a esforzarse y gastar el dinero sólo en lo importante.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



Que son, clientes?


----------



## ArmiArma (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



En el mio están casados, o han estado casados la mayor parte de ese tiempo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



Imprescindible para esto proceder de una familia bien estructurada en la que tus padres te han pagado una carrera y te has podido independizar a los 30 cuando te casaste con tu mujer, con buenos ahorros tras haber currado en algo a la vez que estudiabas y has ido dando la entrada de un piso y algo de pasta de ayuda de papá.

Todos estos que mencionas con su mérito incuestionable son niños de papá que tuvieron un trampolín en la vida que han sabido aprovechar.


----------



## asiqué (25 Jun 2022)

Si tal cual.
Puedo decir que yo soy uno de esos que describes.
Si quieres contesto preguntas;
pero la primera norma es; la tia puede hacer lo que quiera con el dinero que ella gane. El mio no se gasta en sus mierdas.


----------



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Imprescindible para esto proceder de una familia bien estructurada en la que tus padres te han pagado una carrera y te has podido independizar a los 30 cuando te casaste con tu mujer, con buenos ahorros tras haber currado en algo a la vez que estudiabas y has ido dando la entrada de un piso y algo de pasta de ayuda de papá.
> 
> Todos estos que mencionas con su mérito incuestionable son niños de papá que tuvieron un trampolín en la vida que han sabido aprovechar.



Niños de papá no, familias humildes pero con cabezas muy bien amuebladas. Trabajo y ahorro sabiendo disfrutar de la manera correcta.


----------



## asiqué (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Niños de papá no, familias humildes pero con cabezas muy bien amuebladas. Trabajo y ahorro sabiendo disfrutar de la manera correcta.



Tal cual.
Gente centrada y honrada que supo aleccionar bien a sus hijos y llevarlos por el buen camino.
Trabajadores que sabian gestionar sus ingresos.
No falto un tortazo si era necesario.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Niños de papá no, familias humildes pero con cabezas muy bien amuebladas. Trabajo y ahorro sabiendo disfrutar de la manera correcta.



Niños de papá de familias humildes son muy comunes, conozco muchos casos... De hecho es mas típico que en familias ricas ya que siempre esta esa obsesión de dar todo lo que ellos no tuvieron.

Y sí que les alabo el mérito pero no hay que olvidar que vienen con vida regalada de serie todos estos que mencionas, sin ayuda de papi no hubieran llegado ni a fontanero.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (25 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Tal cual.
> Gente centrada y honrada que supo aleccionar bien a sus hijos y llevarlos por el buen camino.
> Trabajadores que sabian gestionar sus ingresos.
> No falto un tortazo si era necesario.



Lo que pasa es que todos esos hijos de obrero ahora votan PSOE.


----------



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Niño de papá de familias humildes son muy comunes, conozco muchos casos... De hecho es mas típico que en familias ricas ya que siempre esta esa obsesión de dar todo lo que ellos no tuvieron.
> 
> Y sí que les alabo el mérito pero no hay que olvidar que vienen con vida regalada de serie todos estos que mencionas, sin ayuda de papi no hubieran llegado ni a fontanero.



No es lo que yo veo. Todos han forjado sus carreras y vidas con padres humildes y trabajadores, pero dinero el justo para vivir e intentar prosperar, que es lo que han hecho.

No proyectes tus frustraciones. Tú sino recuerdo mal, ya desde joven tuviste un touareg y un bmw como mínimo, es difícil salir adelante con esos gastos superficiales que no te dan comodidades reales.
Debes tener muchos complejos y por eso necesitas gastar por encima de la media que no tiene complejos.


----------



## Jasa (25 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Imprescindible para esto proceder de una familia bien estructurada en la que tus padres te han pagado una carrera y te has podido independizar a los 30 cuando te casaste con tu mujer, con buenos ahorros tras haber currado en algo a la vez que estudiabas y has ido dando la entrada de un piso y algo de pasta de ayuda de papá.
> 
> Todos estos que mencionas con su mérito incuestionable son niños de papá que tuvieron un trampolín en la vida que han sabido aprovechar.



Conozco a muchos que no son niños de papa con carrera.
Con 30 años te independizas con posibles 12 años cotizados (si no has estudiado) y las ganancias durante ese tiempo (un SMI más bajo del actual si es que eres un zoquete que no has mejorado en nada) solo son de unos 145k. posibles, si has encontrado trabajo tras la carrera o formación superior, solo son unos 7/8 años de trabajo que con un sueldo de un 20% más que el SMI actual te independizas habiendo ganado solo 115k aprox. Esas cosas de ricos y no de cabezas bien amuebladas como te venden hoy en día.
Si te casas/vas a vivir con tu mujer se multiplica las posibilidades por dos.
La ayuda de papá puede ser o no con esas cifras, ¿no crees? Si tienes hijos te darás cuenta que realmente curras y te esfuerzas para ellos, no para irte a Nueva York a crédito para subir fotos en el instagram.

200k no es una locura con 40/50 años, solo estabilidad laboral y cabeza bien amueblada, ese dinero lo pueden ahorrar desde funcis, autónomos que no le hayan ido mal las cosas o trabajos intermedios donde los dos trabajan. Pero que los números no jodan los mantras victimistas.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



Yo mismo


----------



## EXTOUAREG (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> No es lo que yo veo. Todos han forjado sus carreras y vidas con padres humildes y trabajadores, pero dinero el justo para vivir e intentar prosperar, que es lo que han hecho.
> 
> No proyectes tus frustraciones. Tú sino recuerdo mal, ya desde joven tuviste un touareg y un bmw como mínimo, es difícil salir adelante con esos gastos superficiales que no te dan comodidades reales.



No sé porque atajas ante tu falta de argumentos y te refieres a mi persona.

Lo que no entiendo es por qué os jode tanto que os recuerden que sin papi y su dinero no hubierais llegado a ninguna parte, intentas aquí vender la burra de que esos tipos de 40 tienen un mérito de la hostia cuando hasta los 30 se han criado entre algodones, les han pagado las carreras, techo y comida y paga semanal.

Mérito de sus padres no de ellos, lo de ellos es suerte y suerte legítima pero no mérito ni esfuerzo, no jodas.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (25 Jun 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Conozco a muchos que no son niños de papa con carrera.
> Con 30 años te independizas con posibles 12 años cotizados (si no has estudiado) y las ganancias durante ese tiempo (un SMI más bajo del actual si es que eres un zoquete que no has mejorado en nada) solo son de unos 145k. posibles, si has encontrado trabajo tras la carrera o formación superior, solo son unos 7/8 años de trabajo que con un sueldo de un 20% más que el SMI actual te independizas habiendo ganado solo 115k aprox. Esas cosas de ricos y no de cabezas bien amuebladas como te venden hoy en día.
> Si te casas/vas a vivir con tu mujer se multiplica las posibilidades por dos.
> La ayuda de papá puede ser o no con esas cifras, ¿no crees? Si tienes hijos te darás cuenta que realmente curras y te esfuerzas para ellos, no para irte a Nueva York a crédito para subir fotos en el instagram.
> ...



Sin la ayuda de papi albañil, taxista, carnicero o comercial de charcutería y con mamá ama de casa velando para que al niño no le falte de nada, no hubieran sido nada.

estos que menciono son casos reales de amigos míos bien situados gracias al dinero de papá obrero.


----------



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> No sé porque atajas ante tu falta de argumentos y te refieres a mi persona.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es por qué os jode tanto que os recuerden que sin papi y su dinero no hubierais llegado a ninguna parte, intentas aquí vender la burra de que esos tipos de 40 tienen un mérito de la hostia cuando hasta los 30 se han criado entre algodones, les han pagado las carreras, techo y comida y paga semanal.
> 
> Mérito de sus padres no de ellos, lo de ellos es suerte y suerte legítima pero no mérito ni esfuerzo, no jodas.



No te ofendas, dicen que las verdades ofenden. 

Yo solo digo lo que veo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> No te ofendas, dicen que las verdades ofenden.
> 
> Yo solo digo lo que veo.



Te ofendes tú que tienes que tirar de la vida de tu contrincante para sostener un debate cuando yo no lo estoy haciendo y me ciño al tema del hilo.


----------



## Jasa (25 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Sin la ayuda de papi albañil, taxista, carnicero o comercial de charcutería y con mamá ama de casa velando para que al niño no le falte de nada, no hubieran sido nada.
> 
> estos que menciono son casos reales de amigos míos bien situados gracias al dinero de papá obrero.



Pues al taxista, carnicero, albañil y demás tuvieron que ganar bien para que la madre no trabajase, al niño le pagaran una carrera (que es una pasta) y encima le ayuden con el piso. 

Casos de esos hay, casos de padres que van justos y sus hijos se rascan los huevos sin importarle nada también los hay y de gente con más dinero del que los casos que expones y que el hijo se funde todo por rascarse las bolas.
Yo te he expuesto otros casos diferentes a los tuyos, solo con no ser <<pobre>>, pero pobre de verdad no de la clase baja izquierda cool que tiene para <<terraceo>>, en donde no es indispensable ayudar económicamente en casa (que se podría) con los mismos parámetros que comentas, trabajos sin apenas cualificación y sin contar enchufes. Que es parte de la gente que conozco, 100k en el banco no es difícil si te han educado bien.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



pues yo la mayoría de los que conozco de mi quinta que tienen pasta HAN TRABAJADO POQUITO O LIVIANAMENTE Y:

1-Son funcis
2-Son froilanes cayetanes / hijos de pueblerinos con pasta rentistas multipropietarios o con negocio montadete


----------



## elena francis (25 Jun 2022)

Yo soy un pobre desgraciado. Mis vecinos y los funcis del ministerio tienen mejores coches y se pegan unos viajes tremendos....yo debo ser el único desgraciado, pues en el banco tengo telas de araña, y sigo pagando hipoteca....

Eso sí, si ahora vendo mi adobado me da para pagar a tocateja dos pisos normales y liquidar lo que me queda de hipoteca...


----------



## CreepyCoin (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...




*HIJO DE PUTA*
*
Todos proceden de familias ricas con pisos en alquiler y colocados o relacionados con la administración pública
*
*SUBNORMAL DE MIERDA*


----------



## EXTOUAREG (25 Jun 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Pues al taxista, carnicero, albañil y demás tuvieron que ganar bien para que la madre no trabajase, al niño le pagaran una carrera (que es una pasta) y encima le ayuden con el piso.
> 
> Casos de esos hay, casos de padres que van justos y sus hijos se rascan los huevos sin importarle nada también los hay y de gente con más dinero del que los casos que expones y que el hijo se funde todo por rascarse las bolas.
> Yo te he expuesto otros casos diferentes a los tuyos, solo con no ser <<pobre>>, pero pobre de verdad no de la clase baja izquierda cool que tiene para <<terraceo>>, en donde no es indispensable ayudar económicamente en casa (que se podría) con los mismos parámetros que comentas, trabajos sin apenas cualificación y sin contar enchufes. Que es parte de la gente que conozco, 100k en el banco no es difícil si te han educado bien.



Se beneficiaron de un franquismo que ahora desprecian y que permitía que un padre de familia él solo sacase a su familia adelante, ahora votan PSOE y llevan 40 años haciéndolo, sus nietos vivirán y viven ya un infierno de adolescencia atacados por moros en parques y botellones.

No tenéis ni puta idea.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (25 Jun 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> *HIJO DE PUTA*
> 
> *Todos proceden de familias ricas con pisos en alquiler y colocados o relacionados con la administración pública*
> 
> *SUBNORMAL DE MIERDA*



Están bastante noqueados porque les hemos destrozado el hilo en la página 2. Los del mérito y el esfuerzo....


----------



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> *HIJO DE PUTA*
> 
> *Todos proceden de familias ricas con pisos en alquiler y colocados o relacionados con la administración pública*
> 
> *SUBNORMAL DE MIERDA*



Para nada, familias obreras y trabajadoras.

Qué tú vengas de una familia de moros, negros, yonquis o gitanos no es culpa nuestra!


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (25 Jun 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> pues yo la mayoría de los que conozco de mi quinta que tienen pasta HAN TRABAJADO POQUITO O LIVIANAMENTE Y:
> 
> 1-Son funcis
> 2-Son froilanes cayetanes / hijos de pueblerinos con pasta rentistas multipropietarios o con negocio montadete



(sigo):

en cambio los PAlETAS ALBAÑILES como mucho tienen piso pagado y coche de buena marca, eso muy pocos porque la mayoría han sido desastre...pero es que curran como burros y cuando llega el finde sólo quieren olvidar su vida mierdosa de natillero y cemento y se enfarlopan todo.

Luego informáticos, ingenieros, y tal no viven mal...pero mucho estrés calvicie y curro con muchas horas, se hacen algun viajecito y pagan hipoteca y viven al día con aalguna ayuda familiar para esas letras y deudas...no les sobra el dinero en absoluto

autónomos viviendo al mes

yo no veo que la gente prospere más allá de hipotecarse y tener coche, eso los que tienen suerte...
Los montados en pasta son los funcis que se casaron con funcis y algún negocio e inversión...y los de padres de pasta

Yo tengo cotizados 15 años y las temporadas de paro o curros mal pagados + averías coche me han comido TODO


----------



## Otto_69 (25 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Imprescindible para esto proceder de una familia bien estructurada en la que tus padres te han pagado una carrera y te has podido independizar a los 30 cuando te casaste con tu mujer, con buenos ahorros tras haber currado en algo a la vez que estudiabas y has ido dando la entrada de un piso y algo de pasta de ayuda de papá.
> 
> Todos estos que mencionas con su mérito incuestionable son niños de papá que tuvieron un trampolín en la vida que han sabido aprovechar.



Tipica excusa de doritero que vive de casapapis.
La gente que trabaja y no derrocha el dinero en caprichitos sale adelante, forma una familia y tiene ahorros.Y no hace falta ni carrera ni que tus papis te firmen la hipoteca.
Hay gente con carreras de familias de pasta que se lo funden todo y al 15 andan pidiendo prestado y mucho obrero con callos en las manos que con su coche de segunda mano y vigilando los gastos va prosperando.

*"El caracter es el destino",* escribio Heraclito el Oscuro hace mas de dos mil años.


----------



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

Se me olvidó añadir un punto importante a las características de estos hombres. 

- no invierten ni 1 euro en especulación tipo bolsa, criptos,.... ni siquiera en inmuebles, solo su propiedad de uso habitual.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (25 Jun 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Tipica excusa de doritero que vive de casapapis.
> La gente que trabaja y no derrocha el dinero en caprichitos sale adelante, forma una familia y tiene ahorros.Y no hace falta ni carrera ni que tus papis te firmen la hipoteca.
> Hay gente con carreras de familias de pasta que se lo funden todo y al 15 andan pidiendo prestado y mucho obrero con callos en las manos que con su coche de segunda mano y vigilando los gastos va prosperando.
> 
> *"El caracter es el destino",* escribio Heraclito el Oscuro hace mas de dos mil años.



te den por culo...todos en la mierda xk no son listejos eh, xk son vagos


----------



## urano (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...




Yo mismo...un patrimonio cercano al millón de euros.


----------



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

urano dijo:


> Yo mismo...un patrimonio cercano al millón de euros.



Tú no llegas ni a 400 k XD


----------



## Otto_69 (25 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Están bastante noqueados porque les hemos destrozado el hilo en la página 2. Los del mérito y el esfuerzo....



Pues anda que no conozco yo a gente que viven asi sacandose un FP de electricista o frioindustrial.Gente que lleva mas de 20 años de tornero fresador y tienen una buena casa (pagada) y ahorros.

Y los de la carrerita y papis con pasta calvos,solteros y opositando con cincuenta tacos.Eso si las manos mas suaves que el culito de un bebe.


----------



## silenus (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (25 Jun 2022)

Hombres con pasta, que no se gastan en mujeres, además de otros placeres, son maricas perdidos


----------



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hombres con pasta, que no se gastan en mujeres, además de otros placeres, son maricas perdidos



Mucho estaba tardando este comentario...


----------



## urano (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Tú no llegas ni a 400 k XD



Juntando el capital mobiliario e inmobiliario...rondare el millón de euros ..


----------



## Beborn (25 Jun 2022)

Aunque parezca una obviedad, en mi casa desde pequeños siempre se nos inculcó a no gastar más de lo que se ingresaba, y ahorrar el sobrante para las “vacas flacas” (siempre se asumía que llegarían, no era un “por si acaso”, sino un van a venir si o si).

Tan simple como eso, tan difícil de entender para algunos.

Esa es la primera norma de una economía saneada.


----------



## jesus88 (25 Jun 2022)

me he follado mas de 500 prostitutas, y aun asi tengo bastante dinero.


----------



## EnergyTreeef (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre *trabajando e ingresando nómina)*
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...




El comentario está lleno de incongruencias, por no decir es *absurdo*.


1. No hay NÓMINA media o mediana aritmética en España (sobre todo *neto*) que te permite un ahorro de cientos de miles de €€€€€€€€€ en Relativamente corta vida laboral (trabajador de 40 años de edad)

2. No puedes saber el saldo de cuenta, en numero necesario de personas, para elaborar una conclusión ‘ estadistica aunuque a pequeña escala. Son *imaginaciones*…sobre supuestas cuentas/ahorros de los demás…

3. Se ha pasado por alto costes de vida/ gastos mínimos de estas supuestas ‘ nominas’ increíbles que calculando neto habrían que ‘ ahorrar NETO hasta 40 000 / año y más…

4. Por supuesto q hay gente que tiene esto y más, pero no va ser de ‘ ahorro de nomina’ y empezando de cero.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Disfrutan de las *pequeñas cosas* de la vida (familia, deporte, *el sol*, leer, caminar,.....).



¿En serio?


----------



## aventurero artritico (25 Jun 2022)

vivienda pagada y 600k es ser rico?

joer, con la inflación que viene eso lo tendrá el remero medio en unos años


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (25 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que todos esos hijos de obrero ahora votan PSOE.



Y al PP.
Pero que quieres que voten, a vox?


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



Joder. Creía que este hilo iba de millonetis y me encuentro hablando de funcionarios solterones cutres de toda la vida y tacaños hasta decir basta.


----------



## jdblazquez (25 Jun 2022)

La clave como dices es no gastarlo en mujeres ni bares. Te hacen creer que serás más feliz cenando en un restaurante de 40 euros cuando la realidad es que no es así: la felicidad está en uno mismo.

Te sorprenderás lo que puedes ahorrar sin quitas esas 2 cosas de la ecuación. Tampoco es cuestión de solo ahorrar sino solo de saber dónde gastar el dinero de modo inteligente.


----------



## nebulosa (25 Jun 2022)

La pena ,no todos han podido ahorrar siendo jóvenes con los primeros trabajos.De haber tenido un plato en la mesa sin gastar de lo tuyo, ya que papá / mama corrían con los gastos otro gallo cantaría a muchos.
E conocido ambas variantes, mi opinión, no me quedo con ninguna...ni tanto ni tan calvo. Unos se pasan gastando y otros ya no salen de casa por no gastar, aún teniendo pasta, eso sí como dicen más atrás , pa viajes chorras si.
Os recuerdo tb , que saben perfectamente q dinero tenemos, de ahy los miles de impuestos habidos y por llegar.


----------



## mvpower (25 Jun 2022)

Jaja, no si ahora va resultar que cuanto mejor persona eres más dinero tienes, lo que hay que oír.

La gente conoce el precio de todo y el valor de nada


----------



## jdblazquez (25 Jun 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Y al PP.
> Pero que quieres que voten, a vox?



Pues si eres varón solo puedes votar a VOX, el resto de partidos son partidos anti-varón. La gente debe votar lo que más le interesa.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (25 Jun 2022)

jdblazquez dijo:


> Pues si eres varón solo puedes votar a VOX, el resto de partidos son partidos anti-varón. La gente debe votar lo que más le interesa.



Si, los otros quieren sustituirnos por negros


----------



## csainz (25 Jun 2022)

Ya estamos con los niños de papá. Ahora soy papá de los niños. Les meto la pasta que haga falta en educación.

Los estudios son caros... mis cojones. Hay que decidir entre coche normal y vivienda normal, o tener un gama alta y un adobado con piscina en esos años donde el niño necesita prepararse para no depender de ti el resto de tu vida.


----------



## Aurkitu (25 Jun 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Conozco a muchos que no son niños de papa con carrera.
> Con 30 años te independizas con posibles 12 años cotizados (si no has estudiado) y las ganancias durante ese tiempo (un SMI más bajo del actual si es que eres un zoquete que no has mejorado en nada) solo son de unos 145k. posibles, si has encontrado trabajo tras la carrera o formación superior, solo son unos 7/8 años de trabajo que con un sueldo de un 20% más que el SMI actual te independizas habiendo ganado solo 115k aprox. Esas cosas de ricos y no de cabezas bien amuebladas como te venden hoy en día.
> Si te casas/vas a vivir con tu mujer se multiplica las posibilidades por dos.
> La ayuda de papá puede ser o no con esas cifras, ¿no crees? Si tienes hijos te darás cuenta que realmente curras y te esfuerzas para ellos, no para irte a Nueva York a crédito para subir fotos en el instagram.
> ...



Supongo que de primeras vives fuera de Barcelona o Madrid. Aquí ya puedes trabajar por 1200 euros, que 700 se te van en el alquiler a no ser que quieras compartir por 400 hasta los 30, suma móvil, luz, agua, gas, ropa y comida -No hablo ni de coche, ni de los gastos que suceden con los electrodomésticos de una vivienda-.

Aunque cierto, siempre se pueden doblar jornadas y curros de mierda y ganar 2400...

Si ahorras 19.000 en esos 8 años eres todo un lonchafinista premium.

Aunque la realidad de las_ independencias_ son trabajos más remunerados, pareja, *ayudas de los padres*, o compartir. Con suerte dos personas 1200 euristas ahorrarían unos 80.000 en ese tiempo sin vacaciones ni ostias, ni terracitas, nada de nada, del trabajo a casa.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Mucho estaba tardando este comentario...



A estas alturas, lógicamente que iba a tardar. En otras épocas que había menos maricas por metro cuadrado en Ejpaña, rápidamente se habría dicho, sin tanta corrección política.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (25 Jun 2022)

Yo el otro dia me hice un magree de tio gilito con arandanos y frambuesas. La inflacion le habia dejado el higado hinchado y me comi un foie extraordinario. El no era feliz y yo ese dia en esa cena fui muy feliz.


----------



## Dreyfus (25 Jun 2022)

Capitalismu, ahorru, trabajo duru. 
No hai outra cousa.


----------



## Jasa (25 Jun 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Supongo que de primeras vives fuera de Barcelona o Madrid. Aquí ya puedes trabajar por 1200 euros, que 700 se te van en el alquiler a no ser que quieras compartir por 400 hasta los 30, suma móvil, luz, agua, gas, ropa y comida -No hablo ni de coche, ni de los gastos que suceden con los electrodomésticos de una vivienda-.
> 
> Aunque cierto, siempre se pueden doblar jornadas y curros de mierda y ganar 2400...
> 
> ...



Vivo en Madrid, hasta hace menos de 2 años vivía de alquiler por 450 euros (precio de hace 7 años sin moverme lo).
Lo que he dicho es en respuesta de uno que decía que los amigos <<ricos>> se iban de casa a los 30, de ahí mis cuentas.


----------



## Coherente (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> con dinero





Lemavos dijo:


> ahorros desde 200 a 600 k en cuentas bancarias



Que este hilo tenga más de 1 post demuestra el nivel ridículo tanto intelectual como social como económico de todos vosotros.


----------



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Que este hilo tenga más de 1 post demuestra el nivel ridículo tanto intelectual como social como económico de todos vosotros.



Ya sabemos que hay seres superiores como tú. XD


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo mismo



Postea la declaración de renta o didn´t happen


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Jun 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Postea la declaración de renta o didn´t happen



¿Y lo bien que queda? Además, me sale a pagar 4.000€ y eso me pone de muy mala leche.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

Noticia: - CELIUS QUE HABIA HECHO UN CORRALITO PARANDO LAS RETIRADAS DURANTE SEMANAS CONTRATA YA PERSONAL PREPARANDO LA BANCORROTA SEGUN SWJ -gualestritchurnal


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/celius-que-habia-hecho-un-corralito-parando-las-retiradas-durante-semanas-contrata-ya-personal-preparando-la-bancorrota-segun-swj-gualestritchurnal.1778209/ t.me/DANON1776/11415 21.6K viewsD Anon, Jun 25 at 10:14 CELIUS QUE HABIA HECHO UN...




www.burbuja.info






t.me/DANON1776/11415 21.6K viewsD Anon, Jun 25 at 10:14

*CELIUS QUE HABIA HECHO UN CORRALITO PARANDO LAS RETIRADAS DURANTE SEMANAS

CONTRANTA YA PERSONAL PREPARANDO LA BANCORROTA SEGUN SW CHURNAL *


*Have fun staying poor is now have fun getting poor Lmao.*

*




*



















​


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Y lo bien que queda? Además, me sale a pagar 4.000€ y eso me pone de muy mala leche.



yo estoy ahí ahí...pero consuélese como yo, pensando que los pisos sociales de los moronegros, las guarderías y las becas comedor para sus hijos, etc, etc no se pagan solas...
De hecho se las pagamos nosotros y otros muchos pringados como nosotros...


----------



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> yo estoy ahí ahí...pero consuélese como yo, pensando que los pisos sociales de los moronegros, las guarderías y las becas comedor para sus hijos, etc, etc no se pagan solas...
> De hecho se las pagamos nosotros y otros muchos pringados como nosotros...



Si solo fuera ese el gasto público, firmaba ya.


----------



## Aurkitu (25 Jun 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Vivo en Madrid, hasta hace menos de 2 años vivía de alquiler por 450 euros (precio de hace 7 años sin moverme lo).
> Lo que he dicho es en respuesta de uno que decía que los amigos <<ricos>> se iban de casa a los 30, de ahí mis cuentas.



Pues 450 en Barna o alrededores es como una lotería. Eso es lo que piden por compartir piso...

Con los salarios que tenemos respecto al coste de la vida, vivienda en concreto, la independencia supone acabar a fin de mes pelado tomando el relevo de la siguiente nómina. Si hay familia viva detrás, o pisos de papis, la cosa cambia algo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Si solo fuera ese el gasto público, firmaba ya.



Es igual, ese o otro. A mi el gasto publico no me incomoda, a mi lo que me cabrea es el saqueo y el despilfarro de lo publico.


----------



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Es igual, ese o otro. A mi el gasto publico no me incomoda, a mi lo que me cabrea es el saqueo y el despilfarro de lo publico.



El gasto público, la sociedad del bienestar es la excusa para el saqueo y despilfarro de lo público, van ligados.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

*SOIS CRYPTO POVRES*
*





CON CUENTAS CONGELADAS EN ALGUN EXCHANGE
*
*Y LO SABEIS*


----------



## sebososabroso (25 Jun 2022)

Yo lo que he visto es lo que pasa después, se enchochan por alguna de mal vivir, y los despluman poco a poco, con sus mierdas de visilleras, que si el coche es viejo, que no es bonito, que gasta poco, que el piso donde vives esta bien y tal, pero mejor un chalet o un *adosado* para que se empiecen a gastar dinero como si no existiera un mañana, que si un viaje a Venecia, a Palau...y es un suma y sigue, ella solo tiene que comerle la polla una vez a la semana y hacer la estrella gimiendo como una perra. Si un tío se enchocha lo pierde todo. Y lo he visto, el eterno solterón bien colocado y viviendo bien y joderse la vida por un papo.


----------



## Lady_A (25 Jun 2022)

Fake y te explico porque...



Lemavos dijo:


> Niños de papá no, familias humildes pero con cabezas muy bien amuebladas. Trabajo y ahorro sabiendo disfrutar de la manera correcta.





Me cuesta creerlo. O tienen un negocio que les ha ido muy bien o inversiones. Una carrera es imposible a menos que heredes un despacho o te hayas hecho millonario a base de demandas mas inversion, con un sueldo de funcionario claro que no. No se cobra tanto.

Suponiendo que saques la carrera a los 25 y saques las oposiciones rapido tienes que ahorrar 200/300 mil euros, es decir, pagar la casa. Salvo que vivas en una ciudad Paco y compres un piso Paco en un barrio regulero. Supongamos 100 mil euros una casa y dios sabe que me voy por lo bajo. 

100 mil mas segun tu 300 mil a 600 mil en 15 años. Entonces vamos a suponer 450 de patrimonio. Con un negocio muy sobresaliente u otro tipo de inversion, sino falso. Y para montar un negocio hay que tener base de capital, que debe ser heredada o ahorrada.

Son familias acomodadas. 

De corazon te lo digo y de esto se. El ascensor se consigue en una generacion entera.

Mis padres eran humildes, pero humildes de verdad, mi madre se encargo de la inversion debido a que ambos se colocaron bien, hablo a inversion estable como pisos no a otro tipo de inversion que igual va mas rapida. Tal como lo pienas es currando y si es currando necesitas mas años salvo que inviertas en bolsa y cosas asi.

Mas hormigas no podian ser y han tardado mas de los 15 o 20 años que planteas. En epocas de bonanza.


----------



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Fake y te explico porque...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sabes qué hay gente que se saca una carrera trabajando a la vez desde los 18 años??    

Qué bien vivís algunos.

En 20 años laborales puedes generar 30 k netos de media, son 600 k. 250 k en un piso 150 k gastos 200 k ahorrados. 

Y hay gente que gana más trabajando.


----------



## Okjito (25 Jun 2022)

yo era de esos hasta que me empareje. Me he dado cuenta la cantidad de pasta que gasto en mierdas como ir al cine, cenar fuera, pedir sushi...es alucinante la de dinero que se va en esas mierdas.


----------



## McNulty (25 Jun 2022)

Yo si me creo lo que dice lamefalos. Hay algunos con mucho ahorrado. Pero hay que decirlo todo, apuesto que la mayoría de esos han vivido en piso familiar cedido y se han librado de hipotecas y alquileres mientras trabajaban. Amén de no tener cargas de hijos y visillera.

De todas maneras si tienes esas cantidades en el banco estás haciendo el canelo y te están robando vía inflación.

Como máximo yo no tengo más de 50k en una cuenta bancaria. Lo demás hay que tenerlo invertido en bienes raíces, fondos y demás.


----------



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> yo era de esos hasta que me empareje. Me he dado cuenta la cantidad de pasta que gasto en mierdas como ir al cine, cenar fuera, pedir sushi...es alucinante la de dinero que se va en esas mierdas.



No cumples uno de los puntos, tener mujer. XD. 

Te va a arruinar.


----------



## Digamelon (25 Jun 2022)

Pues yo nunca he trabajado, tu teoría se va a la mierda.


----------



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo si me creo lo que dice lamefalos. Hay algunos con mucho ahorrado. Pero hay que decirlo todo, apuesto que la mayoría de esos han vivido en piso familiar cedido y se han librado de hipotecas y alquileres mientras trabajan. Amén de no tener cargas de hijos y visillera.
> 
> De todas maneras si tienes esas cantidades en el banco estás haciendo el canelo y te están robando vía inflación.
> 
> Como máximo yo no tengo más de 50k en una cuenta bancaria. Lo demás hay que tenerlo invertido en bienes raíces, fondos y demás.



Ese tipo de gente nunca ha invertido en nada y mira la pasta que tienen. Quién es el listo?

La inflación es un invento de los mayores ladrones para provocar que la gente débil pierda el dinero en "inversiones ".


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (25 Jun 2022)

En España no ahorras de 200k a 600k trabajando ni loco,... Con herencia o inversiones todavía, pero trabajando NO.


----------



## auricooro (25 Jun 2022)

Tener menos de un millón es de ser un puto pobre.


----------



## Okjito (25 Jun 2022)

Bueno eso es relativo. Cada uno tira de su dinero...ella cobra un poco mejor que yo pero nos entran 4k netos en casa cada mes. Pago la mitad de alquiler que antes y en una casa más grande. Tiene ventajas e...pero joder que caro es el puto sushi


Lemavos dijo:


> No cumples uno de los puntos, tener mujer. XD.
> 
> Te va a arruinar.


----------



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Bueno eso es relativo. Cada uno tira de su dinero...ella cobra un poco mejor que yo pero nos entran 4k netos en casa cada mes. Pago la mitad de alquiler que antes y en una casa más grande. Tiene ventajas e...pero joder que caro es el puto sushi



Dile que si te quiere de verdad, que cocine


----------



## McNulty (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ese tipo de gente nunca ha invertido en nada y mira la pasta que tienen. Quién es el listo?



El que invirtió y ahora tiene el doble.


----------



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El que invirtió y ahora tiene el doble.



Algunos invirtieron y no tienen ni la mitad


----------



## Aurkitu (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Sabes qué hay gente que se saca una carrera trabajando a la vez desde los 18 años??
> 
> Qué bien vivís algunos.
> 
> ...



¿30.000 netos de media? El que va a resultar que vive de puta madre o en el mundo de la piruleta eres tú. ¿Quién cojones en un barrio obrero, _humilde_, con trabajos de 900-1100 netos al mes se saca eso de media? ¿Has trabajado alguna vez en una fábrica a producción? ¿En un supermercado? ¿Repartiendo propaganda en verano? Y por tener una carrera...como no sea enfermería y haberse sacado 4000-5000 al mes aprovechando el el tema Covid. La mitad de graduados se pueden comer los mocos y acabar en curros de mierda.


----------



## McNulty (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Algunos invirtieron y no tienen ni la mitad



Es lo que hay. Pero tener mucho dinero cogiendo telarañas en el banco es tontería, y más cuando eres joven, que es cuando hay que arriesgarse.


----------



## Gusman (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



Nomina dice el subnormal, jajaja.
Desde cuando se tiene dinero pra tener casa pagada y 600k ahorrados currando?


----------



## Gusman (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Sabes qué hay gente que se saca una carrera trabajando a la vez desde los 18 años??
> 
> Qué bien vivís algunos.
> 
> ...



Y vivir del aire? Pedazo de subnormal eres...
Tu madre estara orgullosa....


----------



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Es lo que hay. Pero tener mucho dinero cogiendo telarañas en el banco es tontería, y más cuando eres joven, que es cuando hay que arriesgarse.



     

Eres director de oficina??

Mataría a todos los directores de oficina y vendehumos especuladores


----------



## Lemavos (25 Jun 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Nomina dice el subnormal, jajaja.
> Desde cuando se tiene dinero pra tener casa pagada y 600k ahorrados currando?



Unos pocos lo han conseguido. 

El baremo es desde 200 k, os acojeis a lo que queréis XD


----------



## McNulty (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Eres director de oficina??
> 
> Mataría a todos los directores de oficina y vendehumos especuladores



No matarías ni a una mosca lamefalos.

Además porque te preocupas tanto? si esos ahorros no los vas a oler en la vida.


----------



## McNulty (25 Jun 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Nomina dice el subnormal, jajaja.
> Desde cuando se tiene dinero pra tener casa pagada y 600k ahorrados currando?



El lamefalos éste huele a vagazo niño de papá.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (25 Jun 2022)

Muy inteligentes no son, dejando 600 mil euros en un banco en lugar de ir sacándolo todo poco a poco, guardándolo en físico en cajas fuertes bien escondidas e indetectables (a poder ser, con forma de libros o cuadros falsos) y dejar, a lo sumo, 6000 € en el banco.


----------



## McNulty (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ese tipo de gente nunca ha invertido en nada y mira la pasta que tienen. Quién es el listo?
> 
> La inflación es un invento de los mayores ladrones para provocar que la gente débil pierda el dinero en "inversiones ".



Díselo al camionero que tiene que pagar 200e más de gasoil al mes y que sigue cobrando lo mismo, verás las risas. Lo dicho lamefalos, no tienes ni idea de la vida real.


----------



## Lady_A (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Sabes qué hay gente que se saca una carrera trabajando a la vez desde los 18 años??
> 
> Qué bien vivís algunos.
> 
> ...




Igual tengo mas amigos que tu haciendo lo que dices. Tu no has visto un rico en tu vida.

Vamos a ver no se que edad tienes. Pareces el tipico niño de 25 años soltando estupideces.

Si te digo que no es lo comun y no son humildes no lo son. Humilde era mi padre que vivia en un guetto o mi madre que era huerfana y nieta de huerfana viviendo en un pueblo y trabajando desde los 9 años. Eso es ser humilde, pobre de necesidad. Y aun asi mi abuela viuda se agencio unas pocas casas por lo que cuando empezo a despuntar mi madre ya no entrábamos en esa categoria porque mi abuela vendio un piso para poner un negocio mientras mi madre trabajaba de funcionaria.

No lo se, tengo amigos que hacen lo que tu dices y tienen pagado su piso con 32 años. Abogados civiles que se llevan un paston. Si digo que mientes mientes. Lo planteas como la realidad comun. La realidad comun no es.

Una cosa es trabajar y estudiar, otra invertir y estudiar, otra tener pasta de base porque tus padres ya no son humildes como lo planteas, te dan para un negocio y trabajas y estudias. 

Repito eso no es ser humilde y no, no el abogado civil tiene pagado un piso en el centro y luego ese dinero ahorrado. Matematicamente es imposible si no inviertes. Incluso si solo gastas en comida y suministros, y sin tomarte un cafe fuera 200 euros no te salen las cuentas salvo que tengas un negocio o inviertas.

No se que empleos no especializados segun tu puede tener alguien desde los 18 años. Repito, especializado, porque debe ganar suficiente para ahorrar ese dinero.


----------



## Lain Coubert (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> No es lo que yo veo. Todos han forjado sus carreras y vidas con padres humildes y trabajadores, pero dinero el justo para vivir e intentar prosperar, que es lo que han hecho.
> 
> No proyectes tus frustraciones. Tú sino recuerdo mal, ya desde joven tuviste un touareg y un bmw como mínimo, es difícil salir adelante con esos gastos superficiales que no te dan comodidades reales.
> Debes tener muchos complejos y por eso necesitas gastar por encima de la media que no tiene complejos.



Te refieres a 200-600 k en la pareja o sólo el hombre? Porque te aseguro que no es lo habitual tener esa cantidad si tienes hijos. Incluso si no los tienes, no veo yo a tantas parejas de 40 años que tengan más de 200 k en la cuenta.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Jun 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> En España no ahorras de 200k a 600k trabajando ni loco,... Con herencia o inversiones todavía, pero trabajando NO.



Sí que los puedes ahorra, pero tienes que vivir sin despilfarrar, tener la suerte de no irte al paro largas temporadas, juntarte con una pareja seria y que tampoco sea despilfarradora y conocer los beneficios del interés compuesto, y no hablo de invertir (eso viene después) sino de amortizar hipoteca, comprar todo, excepto el piso, sin recurrir a créditos y evitar gastos inútiles.


----------



## Rescatador (25 Jun 2022)

¿Y para qué tanto ahorrar sin gastar, sin aficiones, sin algún capricho o hijo(s) a quien dejarle todas esos cientos de k?

Para que se lo quede el Estao o Don PSOE 

Al final, como dice @ATARAXIO vuestros tochos y bienes se los quedaran los hijos de la chinopakipanchomoronegrada.


----------



## Pedorro (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...




Para tí alguien forrado es alguien que tiene una nomina y unos ahorros de 200K ?

Mal vas ...


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Jun 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Tener menos de un millón es de ser un puto pobre.



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero para el gobierno, tener más de 700.000€ de patrimonio (en Cataluña, con más de 500.000 tienes que declarar patrimonio) o ganar más de 40.000€ brutos al año es SER RICO, por lo tanto, susceptible de ser expoliado vía impuestos.


----------



## sonsol (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



Claro, y de las herencias no hablas verdad??


----------



## BogadeAriete (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



Si, pverca, que solo buscáis saquear a los tíos


----------



## TomásPlatz (25 Jun 2022)

Es imposible ahorrar cobrando un sueldo normal.

En gasolina se me van 200.
En comida 350
En gym 36
Coach 80
otros 100

ahorro poco la verdad. 

me gustaria ahorrar mas, tendriaa q incrementar ingresos.


----------



## pegaso (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



No conoces a gente con dinero.
600k es una Putísima mierda.


----------



## Nicors (25 Jun 2022)

Sic Transit Gloria Mundi.


----------



## daesrd (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



Haría falta saber más cosas para que el estudio sea medianamente serio, 
1- Nivel cultural, 
2- ¿Han tirado de enchufes del tío, abuelo, cuñado, etc para obtener el puesto?
3- ¿Han heredado la empresa de papa o de algún familiar cercano?
4- ¿En el caso de emprender ellos, cómo consiguieron el capital para empezar?, 


En el caso de los puntos 2 y 3 se aventaja bastante aunque seas un zoquete.


----------



## daesrd (25 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Imprescindible para esto proceder de una familia bien estructurada en la que tus padres te han pagado una carrera y te has podido independizar a los 30 cuando te casaste con tu mujer, con buenos ahorros tras haber currado en algo a la vez que estudiabas y has ido dando la entrada de un piso y algo de pasta de ayuda de papá.
> 
> Todos estos que mencionas con su mérito incuestionable son niños de papá que tuvieron un trampolín en la vida que han sabido aprovechar.



Estamos de acuerdo. Eso de que, "_cuando seas mayor podrás hasser lo que mas te guzte, eso si,, tienes que trabajar muuuucho"_
Es un cuento para niños, pero la realidad es diferente.


----------



## Barquero (25 Jun 2022)

Trabajar por cuenta ajena, no tener vicios, gastar menos de lo que se ingresa y vivir en propiedad. Lo de toda la vida, vamos.


----------



## daesrd (25 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Y sí que les alabo el mérito pero no hay que olvidar que vienen con vida regalada de serie todos estos que mencionas, sin ayuda de papi no hubieran llegado ni a fontanero.



Correcto. 
Ya se sabe que hay un pequeño, muy pequeño porcentaje que "sin padrinos" son capaces de montar una pequeña empresa, (bares, restaurantes, cafeterías, o tiendas), con las que pueden llegar a ganar bastante pasta. 
Mi hermano es uno de ellos, empezó de aprendiz de camarero en los años 80 y hoy tiene 3 negocios de hostelería y una panadería/confitería. Eso sí, tuvo la gran suerte de que empezó a trabajar en un bar con una gran clientela, y se se hizo querer por el dueño, que al jubilarse éste, le cedió el negocio puesto que sus hijos NO querían bar al haber estudiado carreras universitarias. El caso es que no sólo mantuvo esa gran clientela sino que la amplió, como también amplió y modernizo el local.

Ahí la suerte estuvo en dar con aquel jefe con hijos universitarios, y que partía de una gran clientela ya hecha.
Por supuesto hay que contar también con la cualidades y profesionalidad de mi hérmano.


----------



## Mongolo471 (25 Jun 2022)

Sí


----------



## Benedicto Camela (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



No. En mi entorno sí es así. De hecho yo mismo respondo al perfil peeeeeero yo sí me he gastado dinero en mujeres.


----------



## calzonazos (25 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Si tal cual.
> Puedo decir que yo soy uno de esos que describes.
> Si quieres contesto preguntas;
> pero la primera norma es; la tia puede hacer lo que quiera con el dinero que ella gane. El mio no se gasta en sus mierdas.



si tu no tienes un duro muerto de hambre


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (25 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Niños de papá de familias humildes son muy comunes, conozco muchos casos... De hecho es mas típico que en familias ricas ya que siempre esta esa obsesión de dar todo lo que ellos no tuvieron.
> 
> Y sí que les alabo el mérito pero no hay que olvidar que vienen con vida regalada de serie todos estos que mencionas, sin ayuda de papi no hubieran llegado ni a fontanero.





EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Sin la ayuda de papi albañil, taxista, carnicero o comercial de charcutería y con mamá ama de casa velando para que al niño no le falte de nada, no hubieran sido nada.
> 
> estos que menciono son casos reales de amigos míos bien situados gracias al dinero de papá obrero.




Detecto envidia. Oh, mi padre albañil me daba de comer y de vestir y mi madre ama de casa velaba por mi bienestar, soy un junior, sin papi no soy nada.

Resulta que la evolución humana viene así determinada, un niño sin sus padres no es nada, todos morirían si no les proporcionasen todo durante años.


Se quejaba un amigo de que a sus primos sus padres les habían regalado casa cuando se casaron, que su padre era duro con ellos. Yo le dije que agradeciese, que el trato duro lo hizo ser quien era y estar en mucha mejor disposición de enfrentar la vida que sus primos. Él no lo veía así, prefería casa regalada.

El éxito tiene que ver con muchos factores, la suerte es uno de ellos, pero el endurecimiento que te da una vida no regalada. es importante. Tener sentido común es muy importante, templanza.

Saber gastar y controlar el gasto, saber invertir lo que ganas, saber calcular las situaciones…

El solo hecho de escoger mal a tu mujer ya te puede tirar por tierra el éxito obtenido. Una pelandrusca que se gasta todo lo que ganas en estupideces y /o que te deja y te saca hasta el hígado. O que es una mala madre y no educa convenientemente a tus hijos, que luego se encargan de dilapidar lo que haya dejado ella.


----------



## Javier.Finance (25 Jun 2022)

Los que conozco, la familia les dio dinero para montarla el biznes. Alguna excepción pero no de cerca.


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Jun 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> En el mio están casados, o han estado casados la mayor parte de ese tiempo.



Claro, claro

De toda la vida, un hombre gasta mas de soltero que de casado.


----------



## Lobo_blanco (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Niños de papá no, familias humildes pero con cabezas muy bien amuebladas. Trabajo y ahorro sabiendo disfrutar de la manera correcta.



Falso, el 90% niños de papa. El compañero ha explicado muy bien lo del trampolin de la vida que han tenido, buenos estudios pagados, probablemente en otra ciudad lejos de casa, etc... No quita que por supuesto también han sido inteligentes y habrán jugado bien sus cartas y no habrán hecho grandes derroches ni demasiadas tonterias gracias a una buena educación y a una familia estable. 
Pero no te equivoques han tenido trampolín de los papas en el 90% de los casos. Nadie se hace rico trabajando 8 horas en una fabrica de mierda por 1000€. 

He estudiado esto durante años y he analizado cientos de casos. El trampolín de los papas es la clave que marca la diferencia SIEMPRE.


----------



## Lobo_blanco (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> No es lo que yo veo. Todos han forjado sus carreras y vidas con padres humildes y trabajadores, pero dinero el justo para vivir e intentar prosperar, que es lo que han hecho.
> 
> No proyectes tus frustraciones. Tú sino recuerdo mal, ya desde joven tuviste un touareg y un bmw como mínimo, es difícil salir adelante con esos gastos superficiales que no te dan comodidades reales.
> Debes tener muchos complejos y por eso necesitas gastar por encima de la media que no tiene complejos.



Claro pero di la frase completa. Con padres humildes y trabajadores que han trabajado durante DÉCADAS para que al chiquitin no le falte de nada, le han garantizado una vida cómoda que le ha permitido centrarse en los estudios y luego en el trabajo. El plato de comida que aparece en la mesa a medio día por arte de mágia, la ropa que se lava por arte de mágia, los platos que se friegan solos, la casa se limpia sola, ropa, paga para el finde, ayuda económica si se ha ido a estudiar fuera, y un largo etc. Y eso al que no le han regalado un coche de segunda mano y los papas cubren TODOS los gastos del coche que no son pocos, ITV, cambio de ruedas, impuesto de circulación, cambios de aceite y filtros, reparaciones de taller, etc...


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Jun 2022)

mvpower dijo:


> Jaja, no si ahora va resultar que cuanto mejor persona eres más dinero tienes, lo que hay que oír.
> 
> La gente conoce el precio de todo y el valor de nada




El dinero te permite ser mejor persona. Es de primero de Lobo de Wall Street


----------



## germanalca (25 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Imprescindible para esto proceder de una familia bien estructurada en la que tus padres te han pagado una carrera y te has podido independizar a los 30 cuando te casaste con tu mujer, con buenos ahorros tras haber currado en algo a la vez que estudiabas y has ido dando la entrada de un piso y algo de pasta de ayuda de papá.
> 
> Todos estos que mencionas con su mérito incuestionable son niños de papá que tuvieron un trampolín en la vida que han sabido aprovechar.



Denotas que no tienes ni puta idea de la vida, con algo de cultura del esfuerza y financiera no hace falta nada de eso que comentas. Sal a correr 1h a buen ritmo y veras las cosas de otra manera.


----------



## Espartano27 (25 Jun 2022)

Es imposible tener casa pagada más 600 k con 40 años solo trabajando.


----------



## Cormac (25 Jun 2022)

No. La mayoría casados y con muy baja proporción de divorcios en comparación a gente con menos dinero.


----------



## peterr (25 Jun 2022)

El que tiene una familia ahorradora y trabajadora que proporciona posibilidades a sus hijos, normalmente esos hijos hacen lo mismo por la educación adquirida.
En cambio, muchas familias que despilfarran el dinero y a consecuencia tampoco pueden proporcionar posibles a sus hijos, ellos mismos también suelen hacer lo mismo, y son derrochadores.
Asi que la familia hace mucho, pero la educación más aún.


----------



## Roninn (25 Jun 2022)

En entornos de ricos hechos a si mismos encuentras conductas y razonamientos parecidos. Para ellos es facil ver el que tiene pensamiento de ganador y aquellos que van a la ruina

En el programa de Shark Tank puedes ver ejemplos


----------



## Enteradilla (25 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Tal cual.
> Gente centrada y honrada que supo aleccionar bien a sus hijos y llevarlos por el buen camino.
> Trabajadores que sabian gestionar sus ingresos.
> No falto un tortazo si era necesario.




Por lo que te he leído tenemos mentalidades parecidas, al final para hacer un poco de patrimonio hay que tener la cabeza bien amueblada y haber tenido en su momento espíritu de sacrificio y los pies en el suelo.

En cuanto lo que dices de la mujer pues tienes razón la mayoría no miran demasiado por el dinero, yo en ese aspecto tengo suerte y mi marido y yo hemos sido siempre muy ahorrativos y organizados con el dinero.

Gracias a eso ahora antes de los 40 años tenemos nuestra vivienda pagada y otra segunda residencia para uso y disfrute con muy poca hipoteca que podrías dejar pagada mañana mismo y quedarnos con el algo de dinero.

Claro está que mientras el resto gastaba y disfrutaba a dos manos nosotros ahorrabamos.


----------



## Jasa (25 Jun 2022)

Lobo_blanco dijo:


> Falso, el 90% niños de papa. El compañero ha explicado muy bien lo del trampolin de la vida que han tenido, buenos estudios pagados, probablemente en otra ciudad lejos de casa, etc... No quita que por supuesto también han sido inteligentes y habrán jugado bien sus cartas y no habrán hecho grandes derroches ni demasiadas tonterias gracias a una buena educación y a una familia estable.
> Pero no te equivoques han tenido trampolín de los papas en el 90% de los casos. Nadie se hace rico trabajando 8 horas en una fabrica de mierda por 1000€.
> 
> *He estudiado esto durante años y he analizado cientos de casos. El trampolín de los papas es la clave que marca la diferencia SIEMPRE.*



Podías haber estudiado una oposición o dedicar el tiempo a trabajar, en vez de buscar los cientos de casos durante años que te autoconfirmen en un foro.

Como idea loca


----------



## Lobo_blanco (25 Jun 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Podías haber estudiado una oposición o dedicar el tiempo a trabajar, en vez de buscar los cientos de casos durante años que te autoconfirmen en un foro.
> 
> Como idea loca



No corresponde hablar de mi pero llevo toda la vida trabajando y media vida estudiando. Eso sí, sin el trampolín de mis papas. Por eso también conozco bien la importancia del trampolín


----------



## Tales90 (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



Si, y mientras más pasta más talibanes los veo en el tema familia. Además de llevar vidas ordenadas como comentas. Sin ningún tipo de exceso, lo del lobo de wall street es una puta Fantasía esa es la personalidad totalmente opuesta al triunfador de verdad.


----------



## Tales90 (25 Jun 2022)

Lobo_blanco dijo:


> Falso, el 90% niños de papa. El compañero ha explicado muy bien lo del trampolin de la vida que han tenido, buenos estudios pagados, probablemente en otra ciudad lejos de casa, etc... No quita que por supuesto también han sido inteligentes y habrán jugado bien sus cartas y no habrán hecho grandes derroches ni demasiadas tonterias gracias a una buena educación y a una familia estable.
> Pero no te equivoques han tenido trampolín de los papas en el 90% de los casos. Nadie se hace rico trabajando 8 horas en una fabrica de mierda por 1000€.
> 
> He estudiado esto durante años y he analizado cientos de casos. El trampolín de los papas es la clave que marca la diferencia SIEMPRE.



Yo te pongo mi ejemplo, mi padre ha currado de sol a sol es autónomo. Y ese sacrificio y el dinero que ha traido a casa, aparte de una familia estable me ha permitido estudiar y conseguir un buen puesto de trabajo con 20 pocos ahora aun no tengo 40 años tengo la vida resuelta prácticamente, antes de los 40 años seguro que la tendre si sigo a este ritmo. Mi triunfo personal se lo debo al 100% a mis padres sin ellos seria un mierda literal. La familia es lo más importante. Espero hacer lo mismo con mi hijo o hijos ya que quiero tener más, y darles el empujón y llevarlos un paso más por encima mia si quieren y pueden. Pero en cualquier caso van a gozar de familia estable y lo que necesiten.


----------



## Javier.Finance (25 Jun 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Es imposible ahorrar cobrando un sueldo normal.
> 
> En gasolina se me van 200.
> En comida 350
> ...



Coach? XD


----------



## jefe de la oposición (25 Jun 2022)

de menos de 50 conozco unos cuantos, y todos tienen denominador común, APELLIDO y POSICIÓN familiar
de menos de 70 conozco unos cuantos mas, y todos tienen un denominador común, trabajar desde muy jóvenes y haberse montado por su cuenta a principios de los años 80


----------



## medion_no (25 Jun 2022)

Pues el unico que conozco de esas caractericticas es asi, si.


----------



## Mark_ (25 Jun 2022)

Que tu te relaciones en una burbuja no es algo generalizado.

En España la meritocracia no existe ni nunca ha existido.

La forma de prosperar realmente en este pais siempre ha sido venir de buena cuna o tener la inteligencia, la suerte y también las tragaderas de tener buenos contactos que puedan hacerte de trampolín para subir arriba. 

Lo demás son cuentos.


----------



## I. de A. (25 Jun 2022)

Lo curioso es que mi aventura matrimonial empezó con el conocimiento de mi futuro suegro, y la amistad y la admiración que le profesé antes de saber que era padre de muchachas casaderas.

Giovanni Malfenti, tan distinto de mí y de todas las personas cuya compañía y amistad había buscado yo hasta entonces, satisfacía mi deseo de novedad. Yo era bastante culto, pues había pasado por dos facultades universitarias y, también, por mi larga indolencia de años, que considero muy instructiva. En cambio, él era un gran negociante inculto y activo, pero su ignorancia le proporcionaba fuerza y serenidad, y a mí me encantaba observarlo y lo envidiaba.

Malfenti tenía entonces casi cincuenta años, una salud de hierro y un cuerpo enorme, alto y grueso, de más de un quintal de peso. Las pocas ideas que se agitaban en su enorme cabeza las desarrollaba con tal claridad, las analizaba con tal asiduidad, las aplicaba a tantos asuntos nuevos de cada día, que se convertían en partes suyas: sus miembros, su carácter. Yo era muy pobre en ideas así y me apegué a él para enriquecerme.

Me senté a aquella mesa en la que sobresalía mi futuro suegro y de allí no me moví más, como si hubiera llegado a una auténtica cátedra comercial, como la que buscaba desde hacía tanto tiempo.

Estaba muy dispuesto a enseñarme e incluso anotó de su puño y letra tres mandamientos que, según consideraba, bastaban para hacer prosperar cualquier empresa: 1) No es necesario saber trabajar, pero quien no sabe hacer trabajar a los demás, perece. 2) Sólo hay un gran motivo de remordimiento: el de no haber sabido trabajar en pro del interés propio. 3) En los negocios la teoría es utilísima, pero sólo es aplicable cuando se ha liquidado el negocio.

Me sé de memoria estos y muchos otros teoremas, pero a mí no me fueron de provecho.

Me casé con su hija. Ahora escruto a veces los rostros de mis hijos para ver si, junto a mi fina barbilla, señal de debilidad, junto a mis ojos soñadores, que les transmití, hay en ellos al menos algún rasgo de la fuerza brutal del abuelo que yo les elegí.

Italo Svevo, _La conciencia de Zeno_ (1923).


----------



## OYeah (25 Jun 2022)

Chorrada de hilo.


----------



## Charbonnier (25 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Imprescindible para esto proceder de una familia bien estructurada en la que tus padres te han pagado una carrera y te has podido independizar a los 30 cuando te casaste con tu mujer, con buenos ahorros tras haber currado en algo a la vez que estudiabas y has ido dando la entrada de un piso y algo de pasta de ayuda de papá.
> 
> Todos estos que mencionas con su mérito incuestionable son niños de papá que tuvieron un trampolín en la vida que han sabido aprovechar.



Independizar a los 30, dice. Tela marinera. 
En los paises donde la gente gana dinero con dignidad, a los 20 están todos fuera de casa, alma de Dios. 
Con estas mentalidades no vamos a ninguna parte.


----------



## auricooro (25 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, pero para el gobierno, tener más de 700.000€ de patrimonio (en Cataluña, con más de 500.000 tienes que declarar patrimonio) o ganar más de 40.000€ brutos al año es SER RICO, por lo tanto, susceptible de ser expoliado vía impuestos.



Vivir en España es de ser pobre


----------



## DEREC (25 Jun 2022)

Ahora resulta que que tus padres te paguen los estudios es ser un niño pijo. Que menos que dar una educacion a tus hijos. Lo que pasa es que ahora se pegan la vida padre y luego no hay para la universidad del chaval. Me acuerdo como de niño la unica vez que fuimos de vacaciones fue una sola vez a Palma de Mallorca, el resto de años al pueblo aunque realmente nos podiamos permitir mucho más.

Cuando estudie yo con 100.000 pesetas ya te pagabas la matricula. Me lo pago mi madre que era viuda sin problema, por que es tan ahorradora como yo y con su pension viviamos tres y ademas ahorraba. Como yo habia trabajado antes un año entero pues de ahi tiraba para mis gastos.

Conozco cientos de casos de aun pagandoselo todo sus padres no llegaron a nada por no ser capaces de hacer la o con un canuto. 

Asi que no vengais con que soy un niño pijo que os hundo el petxo.


----------



## rulifu (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



No. Carpe diem


----------



## Flecky's (25 Jun 2022)

A todos los que conozco con dinero o nacieron con el, o sus padres ya tenían el marco de como iba a ser su vida laboral. 

Todos los que conozco que son gente trabajadora son pobres, la única diferencia es a cuántas nóminas de la indigencia están.


----------



## Froco (25 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Imprescindible para esto proceder de una familia bien estructurada en la que tus padres te han pagado una carrera y te has podido independizar a los 30 cuando te casaste con tu mujer, con buenos ahorros tras haber currado en algo a la vez que estudiabas y has ido dando la entrada de un piso y algo de pasta de ayuda de papá.
> 
> Todos estos que mencionas con su mérito incuestionable son niños de papá que tuvieron un trampolín en la vida que han sabido aprovechar.



Lo de la familia, si. Lo de la carrera, Amaneció ortega, Bill Gates, Steve Jobs y yo, discrepamos.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Jun 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Lo curioso es que mi aventura matrimonial empezó con el conocimiento de mi futuro suegro, y la amistad y la admiración que le profesé antes de saber que era padre de muchachas casaderas.
> 
> Giovanni Malfenti, tan distinto de mí y de todas las personas cuya compañía y amistad había buscado yo hasta entonces, satisfacía mi deseo de novedad. Yo era bastante culto, pues había pasado por dos facultades universitarias y, también, por mi larga indolencia de años, que considero muy instructiva. En cambio, él era un gran negociante inculto y activo, pero su ignorancia le proporcionaba fuerza y serenidad, y a mí me encantaba observarlo y lo envidiaba.
> 
> ...



Iba a decir que parecía de película, pero ya he visto el final: es de una novela.


----------



## Pepeprisas (25 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> No sé porque atajas ante tu falta de argumentos y te refieres a mi persona.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es por qué os jode tanto que os recuerden que sin papi y su dinero no hubierais llegado a ninguna parte, intentas aquí vender la burra de que esos tipos de 40 tienen un mérito de la hostia cuando hasta los 30 se han criado entre algodones, les han pagado las carreras, techo y comida y paga semanal.
> 
> Mérito de sus padres no de ellos, lo de ellos es suerte y suerte legítima pero no mérito ni esfuerzo, no jodas.



Y sin papi y mami y su educación, que no solo de dinero vive el.hombre


----------



## spica (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



Eso no es tener dinero.

Los que conozco forrados son TODOS viejos de 70 para arriba.


----------



## I. de A. (25 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Iba a decir que parecía de película, pero ya he visto el final: es de una novela.



Sí, pero el autor sabía de lo que hablaba; siempre estuvo en el mundo de los negocios: su padre era comerciante, estudió en en el Instituto Superior de Comercio, trabajó para la Unión Banquera de Viena y finalmente fue el encargado de un negocio de tintes de su suegro.


----------



## M.Karl (25 Jun 2022)

Estoy orgulloso de pertenecer a un foro lleno de millonarios.


----------



## corolaria (25 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Niños de papá no, familias humildes pero con cabezas muy bien amuebladas. Trabajo y ahorro sabiendo disfrutar de la manera correcta.




Son el tipo de clientes con los que sueña cualquier director de sucursal bancaria y de los que los gusanos dicen "mira ahí viene el más rico del cementerio".

Almacenar dinero pa ná, como hacen muchos, es tontería.


----------



## Perroviolin (25 Jun 2022)

600k en el banco y son wjemplo de what?


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Jun 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Vivir en España es de ser pobre



Y si no lo eres, el gobierno te convierte en tiempo récord.


----------



## INE (26 Jun 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Pues al taxista, carnicero, albañil y demás tuvieron que ganar bien para que la madre no trabajase, al niño le pagaran una carrera (que es una pasta) y encima le ayuden con el piso.
> 
> Casos de esos hay, casos de padres que van justos y sus hijos se rascan los huevos sin importarle nada también los hay y de gente con más dinero del que los casos que expones y que el hijo se funde todo por rascarse las bolas.
> Yo te he expuesto otros casos diferentes a los tuyos, solo con no ser <<pobre>>, pero pobre de verdad no de la clase baja izquierda cool que tiene para <<terraceo>>, en donde no es indispensable ayudar económicamente en casa (que se podría) con los mismos parámetros que comentas, trabajos sin apenas cualificación y sin contar enchufes. Que es parte de la gente que conozco, 100k en el banco no es difícil si te han educado bien.



Las carreras antes eran muy baratas. Mi primera matrícula universitaria, anual, fueron 45000 pesetas
a mediados de los 90, eso no era dinero, cualquiera lo podía pagar. Otra cosa es que fueras a estudiar
a otra ciudad o quisieras hacer Medicina en la Universidad de Navarra, pero estudiar no era caro.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (26 Jun 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Independizar a los 30, dice. Tela marinera.
> En los paises donde la gente gana dinero con dignidad, a los 20 están todos fuera de casa, alma de Dios.
> Con estas mentalidades no vamos a ninguna parte.



De verdad crees que todos esos ingenieros, abogados o consultores con máster de 40 años, piso de 600k pagado sin hipoteca, ahorros etc se fueron de casa a los 20 y sin ayuda de papá y trabajaron y estudiaron la ingeniería a la vez que lo compaginaban con una jornada de 40h semanales'??    

Son niños de papá obrero que estuvieron en el nido hasta acabar la carrera y situarse, sin papi no son nada y encima como saben que son de clase media baja tienen un complejo de inferioridad que te cagas y unas ínfulas de pijo frustrado que flipas, suelen ocultar que son de Leganés, Vallecas o Aluche mientras se mudan a un piso de 600k en Valdebebas para ir de ricos de cuna. No cuela, no.

Es que además conozco muchos de este perfil y responden a un patrón genérico.


----------



## Ufo (26 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



Poca gente con dinero conoce usted


----------



## Charbonnier (26 Jun 2022)

*Confirmo la mentalidad*


EXTOUAREG dijo:


> De verdad crees que todos esos ingenieros, abogados o consultores con máster de 40 años, piso de 600k pagado sin hipoteca, ahorros etc se fueron de casa a los 20 y sin ayuda de papá y trabajaron y estudiaron la ingeniería a la vez que lo compaginaban con una jornada de 40h semanales'??
> 
> Son niños de papá obrero que estuvieron en el nido hasta acabar la carrera y situarse, sin papi no son nada y encima como saben que son de clase media baja tienen un complejo de inferioridad que te cagas y unas ínfulas de pijo frustrado que flipas, suelen ocultar que son de Leganés, Vallecas o Aluche mientras se mudan a un piso de 600k en Valdebebas para ir de ricos de cuna. No cuela, no.
> 
> Es que además conozco muchos de este perfil y responden a un patrón genérico.



El post habla del perfil de gente con dinero. Insisto, de gente con dinero.
Lo que ustec dice NO es gente con dinero. Son curritos.
Amplie su mundo, el mundo.
El que abre el post ve el mundo del dinero desde una perspectiva pequeñita, como ustec.


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



jajajajajajajajaja

TONTO


----------



## Galvani (26 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Tal cual.
> Gente centrada y honrada que supo aleccionar bien a sus hijos y llevarlos por el buen camino.
> Trabajadores que sabian gestionar sus ingresos.
> No falto un tortazo si era necesario.



Con un trabajo normal te vas a forrar tu... Tendrán inversiones que sepan mover o negocio propio.


----------



## Galvani (26 Jun 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> *Confirmo la mentalidad*
> 
> 
> El post habla del perfil de gente con dinero. Insisto, de gente con dinero.
> ...



Exacto. Currelas con colchón. O sea nada.


----------



## D_M (26 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Se me olvidó añadir un punto importante a las características de estos hombres.
> 
> - no invierten ni 1 euro en especulación tipo bolsa, criptos,.... ni siquiera en inmuebles, solo su propiedad de uso habitual.



Que dices hombre. La gente que tiene pasta compra pisos, los alquila, ganó pasta en bolsa etc, de lo contrario lo único que tienen son los ahorros de haber trabajado toda su vida, sin más.


----------



## Charbonnier (26 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Exacto. Currelas con colchón. O sea nada.



Y la mayoría ni colchón. Coche de empresa en Caixarent, cuatro cosas más de la empresa, les da una patada en el culo el de recursos humanos y se quedan con una mano delante y otra detrás. Y eso los que han sido espabilados y no tienen deudas.

Y según el amigo touareg y el otro son ricos. Y en casa hasta los 30 paja arriba paja abajo.


----------



## urano (26 Jun 2022)

Ya me roban bastante la mafiosos burócratas, pidaselo a ellos.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (26 Jun 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> *Confirmo la mentalidad*
> 
> 
> El post habla del perfil de gente con dinero. Insisto, de gente con dinero.
> ...



Hablan de gente de 40 con dinero fruto del esfuerzo y el trabajo.... ejem ejem...


----------



## selenio (26 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Imprescindible para esto proceder de una familia bien estructurada en la que tus padres te han pagado una carrera y te has podido independizar a los 30 cuando te casaste con tu mujer, con buenos ahorros tras haber currado en algo a la vez que estudiabas y has ido dando la entrada de un piso y algo de pasta de ayuda de papá.
> 
> Todos estos que mencionas con su mérito incuestionable son niños de papá que tuvieron un trampolín en la vida que han sabido aprovechar.



Pues no sé, yo de familia bien estructurada y con pasta poco, mi padre hasta me saco unos 10K hace unos años para darselo a una fulana que supuestamente cuidaba a mi madre, en fin.

Mi Padre solo tiene la vivienda en la que vive, y hasta ahora herencia 0, lo que sea, será a repartir con 4 hermanos.

Yo lo que tengo, es solo de ahorro y de haber vivido demasiado debajo de mis posibilidades.

También es verdad que no tengo 40 años.


----------



## wireless1980 (26 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



No, en el mío tienen familia y son gente más o menos sana mentalmente.


----------



## urano (26 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Con un trabajo normal te vas a forrar tu... Tendrán inversiones que sepan mover o negocio propio.



A que llama forrarse?


----------



## estroboscopico (26 Jun 2022)

Sí, me gusta andar, la tranquilidad y hacer bien las cosas.

En mi caso y siendo sincero, una concatenación de circunstancias motivadas por golpes de suerte fueron las que me trajeron el dinero, vamos, que mérito personal no creo que haya tenido mucho, pero igualmente, también tendría que decir, que hay muchos de esos que aparentemente les va bien y que muchos atribuyen su dinero al buen hacer y que como han dicho, o se lo puso todo a huevo papá, o dieron braguetazo o simplemente, las cosas les salieron redondas por que sí y punto y ojo, que la gente se fija en los niños de papá que les sale bien la jugada, pero hay muchos niños de papá que acaban en la soberana mierda, pero eso se ocultan y de hecho eso de que te lo den todo hecho desde pequeño no es bueno, porque te hacen un inútil, pero claro, hay padres y padres, y no todo se puede simplificar tanto.

Resumiendo, la suerte lo es todo y tener papás que se maten por sus hijos para que no les falte de nada es también suerte, porque nadie elige a sus padres, al igual que no elige su inteligencia, al igual que no eligen el país en el que nacen, ni tampoco la gente para bueno o malo que se van a encontrar en la vida, y tampoco si van a ser guapos o feos, van a tener buena o mala salud, etc.

La suerte lo es todo y el que se crea que es mejor que los demás, porque le va mejor que a la media, que se espere a una racha de mala suerte y ya verá para lo que vale su supuesta valía personal....


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (26 Jun 2022)

Lobo_blanco dijo:


> Falso, el 90% niños de papa. El compañero ha explicado muy bien lo del trampolin de la vida que han tenido, buenos estudios pagados, probablemente en otra ciudad lejos de casa, etc... No quita que por supuesto también han sido inteligentes y habrán jugado bien sus cartas y no habrán hecho grandes derroches ni demasiadas tonterias gracias a una buena educación y a una familia estable.
> Pero no te equivoques han tenido trampolín de los papas en el 90% de los casos. Nadie se hace rico trabajando 8 horas en una fabrica de mierda por 1000€.
> 
> He estudiado esto durante años y he analizado cientos de casos. El trampolín de los papas es la clave que marca la diferencia SIEMPRE.




Bobadas. A saber qué clase de mindundis has estudiado y analizado tú. Siempre hay un primero en una “dinastía”, y con frecuencia(aunque no siempre) suele ser el mejor.

Por supuesto que ganando mil en una fábrica no llegas a rico, pero sí creando tú la fábrica. Emprendiendo.


Es que hace falta capital y blabla bla

A menudo los grandes conglomerados del calzado empezaron con un artesano que hacía zapatos, las grandes cadenas de supermercados con un tendero de barrio. Etc etc.

Claro que para eso hay que emprender, arriesgarse, y no parece España el caldo de cultivo ideal, con tanto envidioso y resentido incapaz, que no quiere que nadie llegue donde él jamás llegará. Solo hay que ver el trato que se le da en España a los autónomos.


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Sin la ayuda de papi albañil, taxista, carnicero o comercial de charcutería y con mamá ama de casa velando para que al niño no le falte de nada, no hubieran sido nada.
> 
> estos que menciono son casos reales de amigos míos bien situados gracias al dinero de papá obrero.



Estás repartiendo hostias como hogazas!!
Yo soy uno de esos, pero lo reconozco y te llevas mis dies!
No somos más creídos porque no somos más tontos. Los mediocres somos así, y este foro es un foro de mediocres. Nadie excepcional necesita estar en éste pozo de mierda y frustración.


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Jun 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Sí, me gusta andar, la tranquilidad y hacer bien las cosas.
> 
> En mi caso y siendo sincero, una concatenación de circunstancias motivadas por golpes de suerte fueron las que me trajeron el dinero, vamos, que mérito personal no creo que haya tenido mucho, pero igualmente, también tendría que decir, que hay muchos de esos que aparentemente les va bien y que muchos atribuyen su dinero al buen hacer y que como han dicho, o se lo puso todo a huevo papá, o dieron braguetazo o simplemente, las cosas les salieron redondas por que sí y punto y ojo, que la gente se fija en los niños de papá que les sale bien la jugada, pero hay muchos niños de papá que acaban en la soberana mierda, pero eso se ocultan y de hecho eso de que te lo den todo hecho desde pequeño no es bueno, porque te hacen un inútil, pero claro, hay padres y padres, y no todo se puede simplificar tanto.
> 
> ...



Joder!!! Buenas intervenciones leo!
Chapeau!!!!!


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Jun 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> yo estoy ahí ahí...pero consuélese como yo, pensando que los pisos sociales de los moronegros, las guarderías y las becas comedor para sus hijos, etc, etc no se pagan solas...
> De hecho se las pagamos nosotros y otros muchos pringados como nosotros...



Pagáis 4000 pavos y os creéis medio ricos???
Lo de este foro, no roza, es la sucnormalidac completa!!!


----------



## OYeah (26 Jun 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Sí, me gusta andar, la tranquilidad y hacer bien las cosas.
> 
> En mi caso y siendo sincero, una concatenación de circunstancias motivadas por golpes de suerte fueron las que me trajeron el dinero, vamos, que mérito personal no creo que haya tenido mucho, pero igualmente, también tendría que decir, que hay muchos de esos que aparentemente les va bien y que muchos atribuyen su dinero al buen hacer y que como han dicho, o se lo puso todo a huevo papá, o dieron braguetazo o simplemente, las cosas les salieron redondas por que sí y punto y ojo, que la gente se fija en los niños de papá que les sale bien la jugada, pero hay muchos niños de papá que acaban en la soberana mierda, pero eso se ocultan y de hecho eso de que te lo den todo hecho desde pequeño no es bueno, porque te hacen un inútil, pero claro, hay padres y padres, y no todo se puede simplificar tanto.
> 
> ...




Cierren estos hilos siempre con este mensaje, que llevo repitiendo yo años.

Y el que se ponga tonto, que pille una simple enfermedad común, no digo jodida pero debilitante. A ver donde está su "talento" y su "valía" y su "trabajo".

Hablo de algo tan sencillo como un desprendimiento de retina mal operado. Una diabetes. Un riñón que de repente falla más de la cuenta. No me meto ya en cosas más graves que les ocurren diariamente a miles de niños en nuestro pais.


Hay que ser muy lerdo para creerse la propaganda yanki del sueño americano, ese que consiguen 1 de cada mil que lo intentan por pura suerte y que venden como si fuera lo habitual y los otros unos losers que se lo tienen merecido.


----------



## OYeah (26 Jun 2022)

Que se lo digan a Josep Carreras, que todavía sigue por ahí.


----------



## Ele_SD (26 Jun 2022)

En este país mediocre del segundo mundo 100 - 200k no es dinero, y esas cifras con suerte son frutos de un tercio laboral de alguien apaciguable y una vida cómoda en el aspecto general. *FUNCIONETAS LONCHISTAS CUEVA PAPÁS VAYA*. Los pocos que hoy día llegan a mediana edad habiendo ahorrado 120 - 150k es porque de alguna o varias tetas maman o han mamado a la bestia, techo, impuestos, comida y carencias sociales, a poco que uno sea independiente con cargos y obligaciones con un mínimo ( que ya no digo ni normal ) de hacer vida social DISFRUTANDO.. el dinero vuela en un plis plas. Y esto en xpain. Ya no pongo un Noruega o Suecia porque allí con una vida de ahorros de aquí eres un muerto de hambre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jun 2022)

*ES RIQUEZA IMAGINARIA puesto que un previsible crack dejaría su cuenta bancaria al nivel de la de los venezolanos. *

Lo único que cuenta es la vida que han vivido . Si la han pasado en su puesto de trabajo no ha sido vida sino otra cosa . Han sido parte de un hardware ( ejemplo una cajera de supermercado o cualquier otra profesión ) no es diferente a un burro atado a una noria . Los burros no han evolucionado para dar vueltas a una noria sino para vivir su vida como especie cabalgando con su manada por las sabanas africanas. 

Le comentaba a este amigo el año pasado antes de que muriese de repente a los cuarenta y tantos ...
estábamos charlando en el porche de su enorme casa que tantísimos quebraderos de cabeza y gastos le trajo ...

Le dije : 

¿ te das cuenta que esta enorme creación que ha sido el esfuerzo de toda tu vida lo disfrutarán muchas generaciones que ni sabrán que has existido ? 

Esta casa por lo menos durará más de 500 años y todos los detalles que con tanto afán te han comido tu tiempo de vida pasarán desapercibidos. 

*Y TOTAL ! NO HAS VIVIDO EN ELLA !!!


*En ese momento me miró sobresaltado y me dijo :

- ¿ entonces donde he vivido ? 

y yo con aire de resignación le dije : 

- " en tu despacho. "


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (26 Jun 2022)

La riqueza se puede definir por la cantidad de tiempo que aguantarías haciendo tu vida sin generar ningún ingreso por trabajar, y la calidad de esa vida


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (26 Jun 2022)

Ele_SD dijo:


> En este país mediocre del segundo mundo 100 - 200k no es dinero, y esas cifras con suerte son frutos de un tercio laboral de alguien apaciguable y una vida cómoda en el aspecto general. *FUNCIONETAS LONCHISTAS CUEVA PAPÁS VAYA*. Los pocos que hoy día llegan a mediana edad habiendo ahorrado 120 - 150k es porque de alguna o varias tetas maman o han mamado a la bestia, techo, impuestos, comida y carencias sociales, a poco que uno sea independiente con cargos y obligaciones con un mínimo ( que ya no digo ni normal ) de hacer vida social DISFRUTANDO.. el dinero vuela en un plis plas. Y esto en xpain. Ya no pongo un Noruega o Suecia porque allí con una vida de ahorros de aquí eres un muerto de hambre.



Tu mismo hablas de disfrutar del gasto. Pues disfruta, pero luego no llores porque cuando seas mas mayor no tengas el colchón que te gustaría. 

El que algo quiere tiene que estar dispuesto a invertir, generar activos, renunciar a ciertos gastos y caprichos en pos de un futuro mas cómodo.


----------



## Galvani (26 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> De verdad crees que todos esos ingenieros, abogados o consultores con máster de 40 años, piso de 600k pagado sin hipoteca, ahorros etc se fueron de casa a los 20 y sin ayuda de papá y trabajaron y estudiaron la ingeniería a la vez que lo compaginaban con una jornada de 40h semanales'??
> 
> Son niños de papá obrero que estuvieron en el nido hasta acabar la carrera y situarse, sin papi no son nada y encima como saben que son de clase media baja tienen un complejo de inferioridad que te cagas y unas ínfulas de pijo frustrado que flipas, suelen ocultar que son de Leganés, Vallecas o Aluche mientras se mudan a un piso de 600k en Valdebebas para ir de ricos de cuna. No cuela, no.
> 
> Es que además conozco muchos de este perfil y responden a un patrón genérico.



Exacto. Muchos son hijos de rentistas o pequeños palilleros. Un hijo de obrero normal no tiene casa pagada y colchón de 400k sin ayuda. Es que no... Trabajando para otro no. Ni soltero. Y ya poder vivir sin trabajar jaja...


----------



## HARLEY66 (26 Jun 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Pagáis 4000 pavos y os creéis medio ricos???
> Lo de este foro, no roza, es la sucnormalidac completa!!!



Hombre, eso dependerá de lo que has pagayantes a cuenta


----------



## Iuris Tantum (26 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Imprescindible para esto proceder de una familia bien estructurada en la que tus padres te han pagado una carrera y te has podido independizar a los 30 cuando te casaste con tu mujer, con buenos ahorros tras haber currado en algo a la vez que estudiabas y has ido dando la entrada de un piso y algo de pasta de ayuda de papá.
> 
> Todos estos que mencionas con su mérito incuestionable son niños de papá que tuvieron un trampolín en la vida que han sabido aprovechar.



Es muy reconfortante creer que todos los que triunfan en la vida es porque lo han tenido en bandeja.

Pero la realidad es que eso no es cierto.

Los casos concretos son tan variados que si empiezas a conocer unos cuantos verás como esas narrativas de un único camino se caen a pedazos.


Pero desde luego esas teorías sin el mejor consuelo para perdedores: no hay más que ver lo bien que calan en círculos de rojillos acomodados sin ninguna cultura del esfuerzo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Es muy reconfortante creer que todos los que triunfan en la vida es porque lo han tenido en bandeja.
> 
> Pero la realidad es que eso no es cierto.
> 
> ...



Claro, cada uno se consuela...
Pero también es cierto que una posición alta suele tardar en consolidarse un par de generaciones, y muy importante, que no haya saltos atrás. Porque en la actualidad se ven muchos hijos que serán más pobres que sus padres cuando tengan la misma edad, la progresión no es siempre hacia arriba ni mucho menos... los retrocesos son muy frecuentes.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (26 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Claro, cada uno se consuela...
> Pero también es cierto que una posición alta suele tardar en consolidarse un par de generaciones, y muy importante, que no haya saltos atrás. Porque en la actualidad se ven muchos hijos que serán más pobres que sus padres cuando tengan la misma edad, la progresión no es siempre hacia arriba ni mucho menos... los retrocesos son muy frecuentes.



Desde luego. No hay nada como nacer en el contexto adecuado, pero en una sociedad tan inestable no hay nada determinante.

Hay mucho joven pijo fracasando hasta el infinito y más allá, y arruinando el patrimonio familiar, que es depredado por chavales mucho más espabilados de extracción más modesta.


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Desde luego. No hay nada como nacer en el contexto adecuado, pero en una sociedad tan inestable no hay nada determinante.
> 
> Hay mucho joven pijo fracasando hasta el infinito y más allá, y arruinando el patrimonio familiar, que es depredado por chavales mucho más espabilados de extracción más modesta.



Si, es algo que hoy día se ve.

Te encuentras gente de 50 y pico o 60 años, que tienen un cierto nivel más o menos bueno, cuando su origen eran unos padres humildísimos, de esos que en 1960 vivían en el campo muertos de asco casi en plan "Los Santos Inocentes"... y luego los hijos de estos, que deben tener 25/30 son unos ninis que no saben hacer la o con un canuto y que están chonificados con los tatus, las redes sociales y tal... y no pegan sello.
Parece ello demostrar la importancia que tiene marcarse objetivos. Tal vez sus padres estaban muy determinados a salir de la pobreza y consolidar un bienestar -grande o pequeño- y se focalizaron en eso... saliendo del pueblo, esforzándose y trabajando como mulas y sus hijos no están focalizados en nada, viven sin objetivos, pensando que sus padres no se van a morir nunca y siempre los van a parasitar.


----------



## Jackblack (26 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Imprescindible para esto proceder de una familia bien estructurada en la que tus padres te han pagado una carrera y te has podido independizar a los 30 cuando te casaste con tu mujer, con buenos ahorros tras haber currado en algo a la vez que estudiabas y has ido dando la entrada de un piso y algo de pasta de ayuda de papá.
> 
> Todos estos que mencionas con su mérito incuestionable son niños de papá que tuvieron un trampolín en la vida que han sabido aprovechar.



Lo cual toma mucha más importancia en los últimos 20 años. ( debido a la cada vez mayor escaces de oportunidades)
Ya pueden ir cerrando hilo.


----------



## spica (26 Jun 2022)

INE dijo:


> Las carreras antes eran muy baratas. Mi primera matrícula universitaria, anual, fueron 45000 pesetas
> a mediados de los 90, eso no era dinero, cualquiera lo podía pagar. Otra cosa es que fueras a estudiar
> a otra ciudad o quisieras hacer Medicina en la Universidad de Navarra, pero estudiar no era caro.



Seria en una facultad de letras o ciencias no experimentales.

En una cosa tienes razon.
¿Quien no ha oido hablar en aquellos años y antes de la famosa masificacion de la Universidad?
Hoy hay mas estudiantes por una simple razon: hay mas universidades y hay mas carreras, pero las carreras clasicas tienen menos alumnos que antes.

*Año 1985.*​​1. ESTUDIOS DE FACULTADES Y ESCUELAS TECNICAS SUPERIORES.​​1.1 FACULTADES DE MEDICINA, FARMACIA, VETERINARIA, CIENCIAS, INFORMATICA, BELLAS ARTES​​A) CURSO COMPLETO 47.000​​B) ASIGNATURA ANUAL CORRESPONDIENTE A UN CURSO DE MENOS DE SIETE ASIGNATURAS ANUALES 11.800​​C) ASIGNATURA ANUAL CORRESPONDIENTE A UN CURSO DE MENOS DE SIETE ASIGNATURAS ANUALES, EN TERCERA O SUCESIVAS MATRICULAS 14.200​


----------



## spica (26 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Desde luego. No hay nada como nacer en el contexto adecuado, pero en una sociedad tan inestable no hay nada determinante.
> 
> Hay mucho joven pijo fracasando hasta el infinito y más allá, y arruinando el patrimonio familiar, que es depredado por chavales mucho más espabilados de extracción más modesta.



La juventud actual sufre 2 grandes problemas:

Hace 60/50 años todo estaba por hacer y hoy a los chavales les engañan desde que entran al colegio con el ser lo que tu quieras.


----------



## escudero (26 Jun 2022)

con 40 años, tener ahorrados 200k, y vivienda pagada, sin contar la ayuda de los padres es imposible salvo cuatro casos contados de tener un trabajo de mas de 70k NETOS al año.
Y muchos de esos trabajos, sin el empujon de papi lo llevas crudo.

La otra, llegar a los 40 con una vida de mierda, sin haber derrochado en los 20 para.irte de fiesta, darte algun capricho... (todo con medida), es hacer el pargela, todo, para acabar a los 45 con un deportivo y una mulata de 30 pretendiendo hacer lo que no hiciste con 20 y la "jenny" del barrio...


----------



## escudero (26 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Si, es algo que hoy día se ve.
> 
> Te encuentras gente de 50 y pico o 60 años, que tienen un cierto nivel más o menos bueno, cuando su origen eran unos padres humildísimos, de esos que en 1960 vivían en el campo muertos de asco casi en plan "Los Santos Inocentes"... y luego los hijos de estos, que deben tener 25/30 son unos ninis que no saben hacer la o con un canuto y que están chonificados con los tatus, las redes sociales y tal... y no pegan sello.
> Parece ello demostrar la importancia que tiene marcarse objetivos. Tal vez sus padres estaban muy determinados a salir de la pobreza y consolidar un bienestar -grande o pequeño- y se focalizaron en eso... saliendo del pueblo, esforzándose y trabajando como mulas y sus hijos no están focalizados en nada, viven sin objetivos, pensando que sus padres no se van a morir nunca y siempre los van a parasitar.



de esos conozco unos cuantos, humildes que tenian unas tierras que no valian nada... hasta los pelotazos de los 80/90/00 que se forraron.
Por ejemplo, los terrenos donde esta portaventura, era un vertedero de mierda, donde iban todos los ñapas de la zona a tirar escombros en cualquier lado.... 
Pues tenian dueño, que cambiaron su "estatus" gracias a eso 

Y eso, en todos y cada uno de los pueblos de españa.
No, en España, los numeros hablan por si solos, gente que cobre mas de 2k netos son 4 contados, de ahi, par abajo es el grueso de la poblacion de menos de 45.

Con eso, sin ayuda de papi, ni de coña llegas a los 40 con ahorros de cinco ceros en el numero... 
y ya si has formado familia, puedes dar las gracias si llegas al dia 30 sin estar en numeros rojos


----------



## Culozilla (26 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Niños de papá no, familias humildes pero con cabezas muy bien amuebladas. Trabajo y ahorro sabiendo disfrutar de la manera correcta.



¿A quién pretendes engañar?



escudero dijo:


> con 40 años, tener ahorrados 200k, y vivienda pagada, sin contar la ayuda de los padres es imposible salvo cuatro casos contados de tener un trabajo de mas de 70k NETOS al año.
> Y muchos de esos trabajos, sin el empujon de papi lo llevas crudo.
> 
> La otra, llegar a los 40 con una vida de mierda, sin haber derrochado en los 20 para.irte de fiesta, darte algun capricho... (todo con medida), es hacer el pargela, todo, para acabar a los 45 con un deportivo y una mulata de 30 pretendiendo hacer lo que no hiciste con 20 y la "jenny" del barrio...



Este tío se piensa que aquí hemos nacido ayer. Resultará que no somos ricos porque no sabemos gastar correctamente. Lo típico de currito tonto del culo estadounidense que se ha tragado esa mierda del “sueño americano”. Menudo NPC

Vamos, un “no eres rico porque no tienes la actitud correcta”. ¿Se puede ser más subnormal?


----------



## mr nobody (26 Jun 2022)

el unico que conozca que esta en esa situacion heredo un piso y siempre a sido un asocial y un agarrado. Y de ser un asocial con 37 palos esta empezando a tener problemas de salud


----------



## Lemavos (26 Jun 2022)

Veo muchos envidiosos proyectando sus frustraciones.

Hay gente con 40 años con un patrimonio decente viniendo de familias humildes.

Los que no sepáis ahorrar, lo que tenéis que hacer es aprender de los demás y no envidiarlos, por eso España está tan mal, de la envidia.


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Desde luego. No hay nada como nacer en el contexto adecuado, pero en una sociedad tan inestable no hay nada determinante.
> 
> Hay mucho joven pijo fracasando hasta el infinito y más allá, y arruinando el patrimonio familiar, que es depredado por chavales mucho más espabilados de extracción más modesta.



Yo conozco a uno con familia de pasta que le dio por ser actor, y llevara gastados como maa de 300.000€ en hqcer cortos y mierdas que no han ido a parar a ningun lado. Se lo han llevado todo los que le rodean.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Jun 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Pues si lees el hilo, a muchos les parece ciencia-ficción. Estoy alucinando con el panorama.



España es un país con una sociedad económicamente analfabeta, y en otros muchos sentidos también. 

Y encima se mueren de la envidia de los que tienen capacidad para gestionar su dinero.


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Jun 2022)

Vamos, niñitos pijos de papá.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (26 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> España es un país con una sociedad económicamente analfabeta, y en otros muchos sentidos también.
> 
> Y encima se mueren de la envidia de los que tienen capacidad para gestionar su dinero.



De que conoces esos hombres?


----------



## Lemavos (26 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> De que conoces esos hombres?



Son clientes-amigos


----------



## escudero (26 Jun 2022)

aqui en burbuja todos forrados.
Despues miras las.estadisticas de hacienda, y la realidad es.otra, con los salarios de españa, es imposible tener los ahorros que decis sin contar ayuda de papi langosto (y esta tabla es en bruto...).


----------



## Tales90 (26 Jun 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Es imposible ahorrar cobrando un sueldo normal.
> 
> En gasolina se me van 200.
> En comida 350
> ...



Qué es un coach?


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (26 Jun 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Qué es un coach?



Entrenador , preparador personal , guru motivacional o cualquier otra cosa del ramo .


----------



## INE (26 Jun 2022)

spica dijo:


> Seria en una facultad de letras o ciencias no experimentales.
> 
> En una cosa tienes razon.
> ¿Quien no ha oido hablar en aquellos años y antes de la famosa masificacion de la Universidad?
> ...



Matemáticas. Claro que Medicina, Veterinaria o Farmacia serían más caras, pero la mayoría de las 
carreras estaban tiradas de precio. Eso sin tener en cuenta la posibilidad de obtener becas.


----------



## cacho_perro (26 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



Añade a todo eso venir de familia pija, colegio privado y CONTACTOS de pupitre para hacer negocios con una llamadita y engordar la cuenta corriente.... es decir: 0% meritocracia y 100% dedocracia...


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (26 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Veo muchos envidiosos proyectando sus frustraciones.
> 
> Hay gente con 40 años con un patrimonio decente viniendo de familias humildes.
> 
> Los que no sepáis ahorrar, lo que tenéis que hacer es aprender de los demás y no envidiarlos, por eso España está tan mal, de la envidia.



Todos los que llegaron a esa edad tras muchos años trabajando y no tienen un colchón de ahorro es porque gestionaron mal su dinero. No culpeis al estado, a la sociedad, al gobierno o a los demás porque vuestra ignorancia en tema de dinero es lo que os llevó a esa situación. En tal caso culpad a la escuela por no enseñaros lo verdaderamente importante sobre el dinero


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (26 Jun 2022)

escudero dijo:


> con 40 años, tener ahorrados 200k, y vivienda pagada, sin contar la ayuda de los padres es imposible salvo cuatro casos contados de tener un trabajo de mas de 70k NETOS al año.
> Y muchos de esos trabajos, sin el empujon de papi lo llevas crudo.
> 
> La otra, llegar a los 40 con una vida de mierda, sin haber derrochado en los 20 para.irte de fiesta, darte algun capricho... (todo con medida), es hacer el pargela, todo, para acabar a los 45 con un deportivo y una mulata de 30 pretendiendo hacer lo que no hiciste con 20 y la "jenny" del barrio...



Yo supero eso. Mis padres de pagaron la uni y punto. Nunca he cobrado 70k ni de cerca. No digas que es imposible.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Todos los que llegaron a esa edad tras muchos años trabajando y no tienen un colchón de ahorro es porque gestionaron mal su dinero. No culpeis al estado, a la sociedad, al gobierno o a los demás porque vuestra ignorancia en tema de dinero es lo que os llevó a esa situación. En tal caso culpad a la escuela por no enseñaros lo verdaderamente importante sobre el dinero



Como ves, somos minoría respecto los que no saben gestionarse y que echan la culpa a los que si saben.

Es el claro ejemplo del fracaso de España, los políticos son un reflejo de la sociedad española. Mala gestión, deuda, envidias, ....


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Jun 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Hombre, eso dependerá de lo que has pagayantes a cuenta



Ya. Me ha extrañado de dos de los foreros menos mongers, pero yo, por mi naturaleza, aprovecho y meto leña.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (26 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> España es un país con una sociedad económicamente analfabeta, y en otros muchos sentidos también.
> 
> Y encima se mueren de la envidia de los que tienen capacidad para gestionar su dinero.



Para ti es envidia señalar que los padres ayudan a sus hijos y que gracias a ellos esas personas son algo en la vida, si te avergüenzas de la ayuda de tus padres obreros es que tienes un problema y si encima quieres camuflar el mérito y ayuda de tus padres y colarlo como mérito tuyo pues encima eres un chulo y un mezquino.


----------



## Tales90 (26 Jun 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Entrenador , preparador personal , guru motivacional o cualquier otra cosa del ramo .



Y en tu caso que te prepara?


----------



## Lemavos (26 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Para ti es envidia señalar que los padres ayudan a sus hijos y que gracias a ellos esas personas son algo en la vida, si te avergüenzas de la ayuda de tus padres obreros es que tienes un problema y si encima quieres camuflar el mérito y ayuda de tus padres y colarlo como mérito tuyo pues encima eres un chulo y un mezquino.



Si tú has tenido una familia desestructurada es mala suerte, los que yo conozco han tenido familias obreras y humildes pero con la cabeza muy bien estructurada. Que te de envidia no significa que tengas razón. 

Cuál va a ser el próximo coche en el que vas a tirar dinero para aparentar lo que no eres?


----------



## urano (26 Jun 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> el unico que conozca que esta en esa situacion heredo un piso y siempre a sido un asocial y un agarrado. Y de ser un asocial con 37 palos esta empezando a tener problemas de salud



Asocial como su h


----------



## urano (26 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Veo muchos envidiosos proyectando sus frustraciones.
> 
> Hay gente con 40 años con un patrimonio decente viniendo de familias humildes.
> 
> Los que no sepáis ahorrar, lo que tenéis que hacer es aprender de los demás y no envidiarlos, por eso España está tan mal, de la envidia.



Sin duda....yo vengo de unos padres de la España profunda que no tenían nada y he llegado a casi 1 millón de euros de patrimonio con 48 años.

Inviertiendo todo lo que ahorraba desde hace más de 20 años cada mes sin dejarlo muerto de asco en un depósito o cuenta corriente claro 






Guía Bogleheads® España – Bogleheads® España







bogleheads.es






El interés compuesto es una maravilla...al principio es lento pero cuando empiezas a acumular....si sigo vivo no descarto que en menos de 10 años llegue a los 2 millones.


----------



## Lumpen (26 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...




En mi entorno todos rondamos la treintena y tenemos más pasta que esos pollalacias.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Jun 2022)

urano dijo:


> Sin duda....yo vengo de unos padres de la España profunda que no tenían nada y he llegado a casi 1 millón de euros de patrimonio con 48 años.
> 
> Inviertiendo todo lo que ahorraba desde hace más de 20 años cada mes sin dejarlo muerto de asco en un depósito claro



Eres un viejo importante ya.... XD


----------



## urano (26 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Eres un viejo importante ya.... XD



No se crea....debido a la vida tranquila, dormir mis 8 horitas y alimentos de calidad aparento 38.


----------



## urano (26 Jun 2022)

escudero dijo:


> aqui en burbuja todos forrados.
> Despues miras las.estadisticas de hacienda, y la realidad es.otra, con los salarios de españa, es imposible tener los ahorros que decis sin contar ayuda de papi langosto (y esta tabla es en bruto...).
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1102417



La economía sumergida son 100mil millones


----------



## Lobo_blanco (26 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Bobadas. A saber qué clase de mindundis has estudiado y analizado tú. Siempre hay un primero en una “dinastía”, y con frecuencia(aunque no siempre) suele ser el mejor.
> 
> Por supuesto que ganando mil en una fábrica no llegas a rico, pero sí creando tú la fábrica. Emprendiendo.
> 
> ...



Lo que tu hablas funcionaba en otra época, cuando todo el sistema estaba creciendo y hacía falta de todo. Hasta Paco el ignorante estaba unos años de fontanero aprendiendo, se montaba empresa y ganaba dinero. Pero eso era otra época. Para emprender hoy en día también hace falta haber tenido el colchón y la estabilidad de los papaa. Es muy fácil hacerse autónomo o intentar emprender sabiendo que tienes el resguardo económico de tus padres y que si te sale mal tampoco te vas a morir de hambre.

La meritocracia que nos han vendido es una falacia. Contar cuenta, pero solo es sobre un 10% del resultado. El otro 90% son otros factores como el trampolín de los papas.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (26 Jun 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Y en tu caso que te prepara?



¿Yo? ...

Soy como Robinson Crusoe , voy a mi puta bola .


----------



## Lobo_blanco (26 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Es muy reconfortante creer que todos los que triunfan en la vida es porque lo han tenido en bandeja.
> 
> Pero la realidad es que eso no es cierto.
> 
> ...



Repito, he analizado decenas y decenas de casos por no decir cientos. Tu hablas de otra época donde sí que había oportunidades para cualquiera porque todo el sistema estaba creciendo y hacía falta de todo. Hoy en día la gran mayoría de casos de éxito están determinados por el trampolín de los padres. Sin esa ayuda y apoyo el 90% de los que han tenido éxito no lo hubieran tenido.


----------



## Lobo_blanco (26 Jun 2022)

escudero dijo:


> aqui en burbuja todos forrados.
> Despues miras las.estadisticas de hacienda, y la realidad es.otra, con los salarios de españa, es imposible tener los ahorros que decis sin contar ayuda de papi langosto (y esta tabla es en bruto...).
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1102417



Hombre pues solo estos 3 tramos son un 39.57% de la población. Lo que no anda muy lejos de lo que estamos hablando aquí. Y si a eso le sumas herencias, rentas, etc...


----------



## Lobo_blanco (26 Jun 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Yo supero eso. Mis padres de pagaron la uni y punto. Nunca he cobrado 70k ni de cerca. No digas que es imposible.



Hombre si has vivido en casa de tus padres hasta los 40 y te lo han pagado absolutamente todo pues igual sí....


----------



## Salsa_rosa (26 Jun 2022)

Y se triplevacunan y aplauden a las 8.

Un ejemplo a seguir.


----------



## Lobo_blanco (26 Jun 2022)

urano dijo:


> Sin duda....yo vengo de unos padres de la España profunda que no tenían nada y he llegado a casi 1 millón de euros de patrimonio con 48 años.
> 
> Inviertiendo todo lo que ahorraba desde hace más de 20 años cada mes sin dejarlo muerto de asco en un depósito o cuenta corriente claro
> 
> ...



Solo dime, esto que comentas es cierto y el interés compuesto te ha funcionado tan bien? Sí que es cierto que pillaste todo el rally alcista de las últimas décadas. 
¿Estás en fondos indexados o en que tipo de inversión?
Saludos.


----------



## urano (26 Jun 2022)

Lobo_blanco dijo:


> Solo dime, esto que comentas es cierto y el interés compuesto te ha funcionado tan bien? Sí que es cierto que pillaste todo el rally alcista de las últimas décadas.
> ¿Estás en fondos indexados o en que tipo de inversión?
> Saludos.



Fondos indexados y alguna empresa suelta pero que el valor es despreciable respecto al montante de los fondos.

Filosofía boglehead...pero claro...hay que empezar pronto y no ser un maniroto teniendo un sueldo digamos que decente.

Y para ello tienes que ser top en la profesión a la que te dediques.


----------



## urano (26 Jun 2022)

urano dijo:


> Fondos indexados y alguna empresa suelta pero que el valor es despreciable respecto al montante de los fondos.
> 
> Filosofía boglehead...pero claro...hay que empezar pronto y no ser un maniroto




Aunque no soy un talibán de dicha filosofía...por ejemplo, a principios de año cancelé las aportaciones mensuales(dca)


----------



## HARLEY66 (26 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Si tú has tenido una familia desestructurada es mala suerte, los que yo conozco han tenido familias obreras y humildes pero con la cabeza muy bien estructurada. Que te de envidia no significa que tengas razón.
> 
> Cuál va a ser el próximo coche en el que vas a tirar dinero para aparentar lo que no eres?



Al final lo que más importa es uno mismo. Hay gente que hereda un imperio y lo arruina todo en cuatro años y otros que con una herencia modesta el imperio lo levantan ellos.
Justificar éxitos ajenos en base a si recibió esto o aquello es la excusa del perdedor. O es que si heredas los pinceles de Velázquez me pintas las Meninas?


----------



## Iuris Tantum (26 Jun 2022)

Lobo_blanco dijo:


> Repito, he analizado decenas y decenas de casos por no decir cientos. Tu hablas de otra época donde sí que había oportunidades para cualquiera porque todo el sistema estaba creciendo y hacía falta de todo. Hoy en día la gran mayoría de casos de éxito están determinados por el trampolín de los padres. Sin esa ayuda y apoyo el 90% de los que han tenido éxito no lo hubieran tenido.



¿Las has analizado en tu entorno? 
¿O has hecho algún estudio académico sobre el tema?

Porque esa última frase tan lapidaria me parece ciencia ficción.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en el núcleo de tu argumento. El contexto en el que se crece es fundamental. 
Pero ahora más que nunca (más que en otras épocas) se puede acceder por cualquiera a una buena formación y oportunidades, y sin atreverme a dar porcentajes diría que mucha gente con éxito se lo ha currado superando bastantes dificultades.


----------



## Lobo_blanco (26 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> ¿Las has analizado en tu entorno?
> ¿O has hecho algún estudio académico sobre el tema?
> 
> Porque esa última frase tan lapidaria me parece ciencia ficción.
> ...



Simplemente he estado años observando casos y preguntando y examinando las diferentes historias de las personas. He tenido la suerte de conocer directamente a muchas personas interesantes para analizar y de todas las edades, desde varios inversores del ladrillo, empresarios de todos los tipos, hasta políticos. De todos ellos he sacado la máxima información posible. Y de personas que no he conocido directamente o que no he tenido la oportunidad de que me cuenten sus casos, me han contado sus historias la gente cercana a ellos ya que yo me interesaba en preguntarles. Lo he hecho casi por inercia durante los años porque es algo por lo que siempre he sentido mucha curiosidad. Siempre que veo a alguien interesante lo primero que pienso es: Como ha sido su vida, como ha llegado hasta ahí o que ha hecho para conseguir eso, etc...

Y como digo creo que en la totalidad de casos que he conocido siempre han habido facilidades detrás, de fondo, a veces más discretas y a veces menos, a veces no se ven a simple vista, pero cuando indagas un poco más ahí están.

Muchos de ellos sus padres tenían alguna pequeña o mediana empresa. El empujón para algunos fue continuar la empresa de sus padres, otros gracias al dinero de sus padres o al dinero que la empresa les generaba pudieron estudiar en sitios buenos o caros que ya casi te garantizan el éxito laboral al acabar los estudios. Vidas fáciles que les han permitido centrarse en su desarrollo personal y laboral. Otros más jóvenes directamente vivían en el piso vacío de los abuelos o en el piso vacío de los padres. (Modo fácil). Otros más mayores ganaron mucho dinero con trabajos sencillos hace unas décadas. Un pintor que conozco por ejemplo hizo bastante dinero e invirtió en ladrillo hace varias décadas pintando jodidas paredes con un rodillo. Ya me dirás tu como te haces rico pintando paredes hoy en día. Fontaneros, yesaires, etc la misma historia, hubo una época en la que se podía ganar dinero fácil en cualquier oficio por sencillo que fuera, hoy ya no. La época marca una diferencia brutal. También conozco muchos casos de enchufes directamente en puestos intermedios.

También conozco varios casos de mujeres que tienen su carrera, pero que al juntarse con uno con pasta se han montado negocio o empresa relacionado con su carrera y han triunfado. Si no hubiera sido por el dinero de su marido probablemente nunca hubieran podido dar ese paso o hubiera costado muchísimo más hacerlo por ellas mismas por la inversión que requiere. O el típico caso de la nueva directora de marketing que resulta que es la nueva novia del jefe, etc...

También conozco casos de emprendedores con el dinero de papa. A sí yo también emprendo y si sale mal pues a otra cosa mariposa que no he perdido nada. Ahora, emprender poniendo en riesgo tu casa y tu comida ya es otra cosa que casi nadie en su sano juicio haría. 

Y siempre en todos los casos que he conocido el patrón se repite. También conozco a alguno que gana mucho dinero en puesto directivo de empresa en la que empezó haciendo fotocopias hace 30 años. Empezó cuando la empresa estaba empezando y prosperó junto con la empresa. Esto es el factor de la época que comento. Hoy en día es casi imposible esto ya que todas las grandes empresas ya están creadas y todos los puestos importantes copados y con fila de espera.

También conozco casos de gente que trabaja en el parlamento Europeo de asesores, etc... Es muy fácil llegar ahí, estudias derecho o economicas y que tus padres te envíen a Alemania o Belgica a no sé que escuelas de negocios que valen muchos miles de euros al año, y cuando acabas el master ese lo tienes a puntito de caramelo para trabajar en el parlamento. Básicamente esperas unos meses a que te llamen y ya está.

Lo que nunca he conocido, que no digo que no exista pero que no es lo común, es el chaval que tiene que pagárselo todo desde bien jóven, lleno de responsabilidades y deudas y que llegue a triunfar. También he conocido muchos inútiles a los que les va bastante bien gracias a que sus padres les han dado todo y mantenido hasta que han conseguido medio situarse o acabar la carrera después de 6 o 7 años haciendo el vago por la uni. Un pobre no puede permitirse estar 6 o 7 años sacándose una carrera. También otra chavala inutil a la que tiraron de la carrera después de tanto suspender y sus padres le pagaron la misma carrera en una privada a 9000€ al año y claro, de repente la chica aprobaba todo y triunfó. Si hubiera sido pobre nunca hubiera acabado la carrera. Y así con todo...

Y podría seguir contando casos y más casos pero creo que ya os hacéis una idea. Básicamente lo que marca la diferencia entre triunfar o no son los padres y su dinero. La meritocracia solo es un 10% del éxito.
Esto que cuento es la triste realidad de la gran mayoría de los casos de éxito, que no os vendan la moto con el cuento del esfuerzo y la meritocracia, quizás en otra época pero en esta ya no.


----------



## peterr (26 Jun 2022)

De padres ahorradores, hijos ahorradores.
De padres derrochadores, hijos derrochadores.
Menos excusas y más trabajar y ahorrar si se quiere tener algo en la vida.


----------



## Avioncito (26 Jun 2022)

Personalmente, yo disfruto un montón yendo a caminar siempre que puedo, estar con la familia, consumo mucho deporte por tv, de todo tipo, futbolero, adoro la natación, casi mi segundo deporte favorito, me gusta cocinar tomándome algo, los animales, la aviación, cine, y pasar el tiempo eso, con pequeñas cosas.

No es más feliz quien más tiene, sino quien menos necesita.

No, No forrado.


----------



## element (26 Jun 2022)

Una cosa curiosa que veo entre mucha gente de dinero es que entre las familias que conozco tener 4 o 5 hijos no es algo raro.

Antiguamente los pobres eran los que tenian más hijos, actualmente es el los barrios altos donde hay más familias numerosas ( de españoles).


----------



## Jeb Stuart (26 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> *Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina)*
> Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres.
> Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....).
> 
> ...



Entonces mucho dinero no pueden tener.


----------



## coscorron (26 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Imprescindible para esto proceder de una familia bien estructurada en la que tus padres te han pagado una carrera y te has podido independizar a los 30 cuando te casaste con tu mujer, con buenos ahorros tras haber currado en algo a la vez que estudiabas y has ido dando la entrada de un piso y algo de pasta de ayuda de papá.
> 
> Todos estos que mencionas con su mérito incuestionable son niños de papá que tuvieron un trampolín en la vida que han sabido aprovechar.



La mayoria tienen padres que además se han preocupado de darles esas oportunidades y de que las aprovechen. Por poner en contexto yo vivo en un barrio multicultural y te puede decir que he visto niños con las piernas comidas de sarna y sus padres ni les llevan al médico o que se presentan en casa con seis suspensos y a los padres les da igual. El valor de una familia estructurada es clave para que la vida y en el caso de nuestros inmigrantes sudamericanos lo que se ve es justo los contrario .. En la familias musulmanas hay más estructuración pero por algún motivo desprecían o desconocen el valor de la educación en la escuela.


----------



## drstrangelove (26 Jun 2022)

Sí bueno es posible plantarse con 40 añazos y más de 200K ahorrados, las claves son el ahorro, la inversión, no perder dinero con drogas ni alcohol ni vicios caros, y sobre todo, labrarse un buen trabajo o una actividad que genere una buena fuente de ingresos. Muchísima gente no se da cuenta, pero este último punto es clave, sin eso no vas a ningún lado. Si empiezas a saltar de empleo basura en empleo basura, de paguita de mierda en paguita de mierda, ya empiezas mal.

Hay muchas formas de conseguir altos ingresos, no es necesario tener una carrera universitaria. Especializarse, buscarse un oficio que falten profesionales, o tratar de monetizar nuestra mejor habilidad, puede ser más fructífero que andar acumulando másters y módulos de pinta y colorea. Yo siempre digo que es mejor elegir primero la profesión o la actividad, y después buscar la formación necesaria para obtenerlo; pero la mayoría de la peña lo hace al revés, se buscan primero una formación (sencillita a ser posible) y luego buscan el trabajo ideal que se amolde a esa formación; craso error, luego llegan las decepciones y los salarios de chiste.

El Ascensor Social existe, pero nadie enseña qué hay que hacer para cogerlo, grave error del sistema educativo. La idea generalizada es que el que gana bien es por "suerte"o "enchufe", supongo que a los que ya están bien colocaos desde la cuna les interesa este tipo de control social, para no tener más competencia.

Otro problema grave en Spanhistan es que somos demasiado hidalgos; nos da miedo pedir mucho y exigir salarios en condiciones, pero luego nos encanta aparentar aunque sea a base de crédito. Sin duda, es la consecuencia de la falta de tradición sindical y de competencia profesional. Venimos de una economía con empresas públicas deficitarias llenas de afectos al Régimen, que se privatizaron en los 80/90 en un intento de saneo, y que montaron el negocio de la subcontratación para no tener que mezclarse con los "hijos de los obreros"; básicamente estas empresas siguen siendo "públicas" (a su manera, claro), y ni siquiera compiten entre ellas, por lo que un profesional válido no encuentra incentivos para cambiar de empleo.

Luego te vas a trabajar por esos mundos de Dios, y te das cuenta que lo anormal es lo que ocurre en España, que lo normal en un país serio es tener una vida decente con cualquier empleo y que las empresas compitan por el talento.


----------



## OYeah (26 Jun 2022)

drstrangelove dijo:


> Sí bueno es posible plantarse con 40 añazos y más de 200K ahorrados, las claves son el ahorro, la inversión, no perder dinero con drogas ni alcohol ni vicios caros, y sobre todo, labrarse un buen trabajo o una actividad que genere una buena fuente de ingresos. Muchísima gente no se da cuenta, pero este último punto es clave, sin eso no vas a ningún lado. Si empiezas a saltar de empleo basura en empleo basura, de paguita de mierda en paguita de mierda, ya empiezas mal.
> 
> Hay muchas formas de conseguir altos ingresos, no es necesario tener una carrera universitaria. Especializarse, buscarse un oficio que falten profesionales, o tratar de monetizar nuestra mejor habilidad, puede ser más fructífero que andar acumulando másters y módulos de pinta y colorea. Yo siempre digo que es mejor elegir primero la profesión o la actividad, y después buscar la formación necesaria para obtenerlo; pero la mayoría de la peña lo hace al revés, se buscan primero una formación (sencillita a ser posible) y luego buscan el trabajo ideal que se amolde a esa formación; craso error, luego llegan las decepciones y los salarios de chiste.
> 
> ...




Chorradas soltais.... Teorias chorras.

Oliver Sacks, hijo de familia de médicos en Londres, se dio cuenta de que en ese ambiente tan cerrado por castuza iba a ser muy dificil, asi que le aconsejaron y se fue a la primera California, donde todo empezaba.

El resto es historia.


----------



## terro6666 (26 Jun 2022)

Joder toda la razón, otra variable es estar casado con una mujer con sentido común, los hombres muchas veces no tenemos este sentido tan desarrollado, yo cerca de la cincuentena, facturamos en torno a los 4000 al mes , y más de 500000 en cash y bienes. Sin familia estructurada creo que no lo hubiera conseguido.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (26 Jun 2022)

Lobo_blanco dijo:


> Hombre si has vivido en casa de tus padres hasta los 40 y te lo han pagado absolutamente todo pues igual sí....



Acabé la carrera en 2004 y encontré curro del tirón. Estuve 3 años viviendo con mis padres. Ahorro mensual 1500 euros. Ya tengo casi 60.000 euros.
Me voy 3 años a currar fuera y me pagan 40 euros de dietas diarias más alojamiento. Me planto en los 160.000. Es 2011, año donde los pisos tocan suelo. Me compro un piso en Barcelona por 100.000 euros. A partir de ahí un ahorro mensual de 1.600 euros que me han permitido comprar un segundo piso para alquilar por 200.000 euros.
Ahora ahorro más de 2.000 euros al mes y mi parienta quiere una casa. Quizás me hipoteco pero cobrando dos alquileres.
Es real, con fechas y cantidades aproximadas. Quizás hay algo de suerte, pero no es magia y seguro que hay gente con mucho más.


----------



## Satori (26 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> La clave para tener mucho dinero es hacer tener la mentalidad correcta, que no se aprende en un video de 20 minutos de YouTube sino que se forja durante años.
> 
> Pero en resumen: tener siempre buenas fuentes de ingresos, estar muy dispuesto a esforzarse y gastar el dinero sólo en lo importante.



Chorradas. Si quieres tener dinero, y no vienes de una familia rica, lo que tienes que hacer primero es saber lo que puedes hacer, segundo ver si lo que haces tiene potenciales clientes que paguen y tengas márgenes suficientes y tercero y fundamental, tener los cojones de tirarte a la piscina, hipotecándote y entrampándote. 

Luego ya después es una mezcla de intuición, jornadas interminables de trabajo, tener mucha mano izquierda con clientes, proveedores, trabajadores, autoridades, familia etc etc, y por último pero no más importante, la suerte, pero no la podrás aprovechar si antes no te has preparado a conciencia.

También es muy importante el poder cobrar lo que te deben, hay mucha buena gente que se ha ido al garete porque el sinvergüenza de turno -y no hay pocas grandes empresas y organismos oficiales entre ellos-, no te paga un trabajo y es algo de lo más común en España, así como trapacerías de exigir descuentos una vez terminado el trabajo.


----------



## Gamer07 (26 Jun 2022)

En el fondo es la historia de cualquier hijo de vecino de la España con hijos nacidos entre 1960-1980 (algún caso Millenials) con mayor o menor caso de éxito. El cambio de paradigma de un país pobre y de gente HUMILDE (la generación de postguerra) con un cambio del modelo productivo con necesidad cualificada y con el ascensor social de la universidad. Son muchos los factores que han contribuido al desarrollo y por tanto bienestar que hemos podido conocer pero que hoy por otras muchas variables ha colapsado.

Los valores forjan los cimientos de una sociedad y hoy adolecemos de muchas cosas, conozco muchos casos de empresarios, directivos y grandes profesionales con buen patrimonio, que pasaron calamidades de niños (como otros tantos de su generación) y son ejemplo de esfuerzo y dedicación, en sus trabajo y familias.

Las generaciones actuales tenemos mucho que aprender…


----------



## OYeah (26 Jun 2022)

Gamer07 dijo:


> En el fondo es la historia de cualquier hijo de vecino de la España con hijos nacidos entre 1960-1980 (algún caso Millenials) con mayor o menor caso de éxito. El cambio de paradigma de un país pobre y de gente HUMILDE (la generación de postguerra) con un cambio del modelo productivo con necesidad cualificada y con el ascensor social de la universidad. Son muchos los factores que han contribuido al desarrollo y por tanto bienestar que hemos podido conocer pero que hoy por otras muchas variables ha colapsado.
> 
> Los valores forjan los cimientos de una sociedad y hoy adolecemos de muchas cosas, conozco muchos casos de empresarios, directivos y grandes profesionales con buen patrimonio, que pasaron calamidades de niños (como otros tantos de su generación) y son ejemplo de esfuerzo y dedicación, en sus trabajo y familias.
> 
> Las generaciones actuales tenemos mucho que aprender…




Cómeme la polla.

Yo y otros no hemos parado de trabajar pero NUNCA estuvimos bajo papá y mamá ni de casapapis ni con estudios pagados tan buenos como para que nos contraten del extranjero con alojamiento incluido.

Seguid mamándola, de todas maneras: por mucho dinero que tengáis, no habéis vivido ni una décima parte de las vidas que yo he vivido.

DE HECHO VUESTRAS VIDAS DAN MIEDO.

He hecho el esfuerzo de buscar otra vez esta escena que lo resume todo, si se le añade la suerte, que como dice Woody Allen lo es casi todo. Es de una película de los 80 y corroboro que eso es cierto, lo que dice John Voight: si eres capaz de poner el culo y olvidarte de tu dignidad como ser humano y tienes suerte puedes llegar a ser presidente de cualquier empresa. Pero él mismo reconoce que no puede, que ójala pudiera, pero no puede vender su dignidad así.

La mayoria de los ricos habéis comido pollas de jefes a dos carrillos.


----------



## TomásPlatz (26 Jun 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Coach? XD



Claro, todo culturista tiene un coach.


----------



## Gamer07 (26 Jun 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Cómeme la polla.
> 
> Yo y otros no hemos parado de trabajar pero NUNCA estuvimos bajo papá y mamá ni de casapapis ni con estudios pagados tan buenos como para que nos contraten del extranjero con alojamiento incluido.
> 
> ...



No seré yo quien te coma nada, que sea la reportadora. A esto me refiero, a no saber intercambiar sin faltar al respeto.

Gracias.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (26 Jun 2022)

peterr dijo:


> De padres ahorradores, hijos ahorradores.
> De padres derrochadores, hijos derrochadores.
> Menos excusas y más trabajar y ahorrar si se quiere tener algo en la vida.



De padres tacaños hijos desprendidos.
De padres derrochadores hijos ... ¿ que no saben el valor real del dinero ?...

En lo demas de acuerdo .


----------



## Lemavos (26 Jun 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Acabé la carrera en 2004 y encontré curro del tirón. Estuve 3 años viviendo con mis padres. Ahorro mensual 1500 euros. Ya tengo casi 60.000 euros.
> Me voy 3 años a currar fuera y me pagan 40 euros de dietas diarias más alojamiento. Me planto en los 160.000. Es 2011, año donde los pisos tocan suelo. Me compro un piso en Barcelona por 100.000 euros. A partir de ahí un ahorro mensual de 1.600 euros que me han permitido comprar un segundo piso para alquilar por 200.000 euros.
> Ahora ahorro más de 2.000 euros al mes y mi parienta quiere una casa. Quizás me hipoteco pero cobrando dos alquileres.
> Es real, con fechas y cantidades aproximadas. Quizás hay algo de suerte, pero no es magia y seguro que hay gente con mucho más.



Estas metiendo en la ecuación a la parienta que ya está pidiendo casa, cuidado cuidado, XD. No tires por la borda el esfuerzo de 20 años.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (26 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Estas metiendo en la ecuación a la parienta que ya está pidiendo casa, cuidado cuidado, XD. No tires por la borda el esfuerzo de 20 años.



Estoy a un niño+divorcio de mandarlo todo a la mierda, pero qué quieres que haga...


----------



## Iuris Tantum (26 Jun 2022)

Lobo_blanco dijo:


> Simplemente he estado años observando casos y preguntando y examinando las diferentes historias de las personas. He tenido la suerte de conocer directamente a muchas personas interesantes para analizar y de todas las edades, desde varios inversores del ladrillo, empresarios de todos los tipos, hasta políticos. De todos ellos he sacado la máxima información posible. Y de personas que no he conocido directamente o que no he tenido la oportunidad de que me cuenten sus casos, me han contado sus historias la gente cercana a ellos ya que yo me interesaba en preguntarles. Lo he hecho casi por inercia durante los años porque es algo por lo que siempre he sentido mucha curiosidad. Siempre que veo a alguien interesante lo primero que pienso es: Como ha sido su vida, como ha llegado hasta ahí o que ha hecho para conseguir eso, etc...
> 
> Y como digo creo que en la totalidad de casos que he conocido siempre han habido facilidades detrás, de fondo, a veces más discretas y a veces menos, a veces no se ven a simple vista, pero cuando indagas un poco más ahí están.
> 
> ...



Todos conocemos casos particulares muy variopintos, aunque sorprende que sólo los hayas visto en una dirección. Yo también he observado bastante sobre este tema.

Yo sin embargo he conocido a poca gente que haya tenido la vida resulta desde la cuna, y sin embargo triunfadores he conocido muchísimos, con situaciones vitales mucho peores que las que describes. Sí comparto en que es necesario tener un mínimo económico (familia mínimanete estructurada, necesidades cubiertas) aunque en algunos casos ni eso.

Por cierto, lo que comentas sobre el parlamento europeo no es así. Dos personas muy cercanas a mí trabajan allí (una chica como asesora y un hombre como funcionario de la UE) y ni lo han tenido fácil en la vida (la chica lo ha tenido especialmente difícil), ni han estudiado en colegios o universidades privadas, ni se han tenido que limitar a esperar a que les llamasen.

En cuanto a lo de la época que comentas: totalmente en desacuerdo. En otras épocas había gente más trabajadora o inteligente que hacía buena fortuna, y también la hay en esta. Los ejemplos no son idénticos (cambia al pintor por un programador), pero la lógica de las oportunidades sigue siendo la misma: un número pequeño de triunfadores frente a un número grande de perdedores. Lo mismo que ocurre hoy en día.


Seguro que hay personas que lo tienen todo resuelto de base. Pero muchísimas otras no.



Afirmar que la meritocracia no existe en un bálsamo para las heridas del fracaso. No hay más que ver la envidia que supuran algunos comentarios de otros foreros hilo llorando porque se identifican con el perdedor pero quieren que la culpa sea de otros.

No suelo hablar de este tema con cualquier persona en mi día a día porque las ampollas que levanta en la mayoría son problemáticas. 
Comprender que nuestras vidas son en gran medida el resultado de nuestras decisiones es una de las blackpills más difíciles de tragar.


----------



## Lobo_blanco (27 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Todos conocemos casos particulares muy variopintos, aunque sorprende que sólo los hayas visto en una dirección. Yo también he observado bastante sobre este tema.
> 
> Yo sin embargo he conocido a poca gente que haya tenido la vida resulta desde la cuna, y sin embargo triunfadores he conocido muchísimos, con situaciones vitales mucho peores que las que describes. Sí comparto en que es necesario tener un mínimo económico (familia mínimanete estructurada, necesidades cubiertas) aunque en algunos casos ni eso.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta, comento algunas cosas.

No es que tengan la vida resuelta desde la cuna como tal, es que con el apoyo económico de los padres te garantizas un buen futuro al 90% a no ser que seas un capullo que también los hay. Sin ese apoyo para por ejemplo estudiar en su momento, todo se vuelve extremadamente complejo por más que te esfuerces y te lo digo porque lo he vivido en mis propias carnes. No tuve ese apoyo ni ayuda familiar y me he esforzado muchísimo durante muchos años, aún así no he llegado tan lejos ni tan fácil como mucha gente que se ha esforzado mucho menos pero sí ha tenido ese apoyo. Estudiar y trabajar a la vez además de tener muchas responsabilidades es muy duro, mientras otra gente que conozco como he comentado antes se han pasado 6 años paseando en la universidad para sacarse una carrera sin tener que preocuparse de nada más.

Lo del parlamento, habrá de todo pero lo que te comento es cierto, no quita que otras personas tambien puedan acceder a trabajar allí con más esfuerzo y por otros medios.

No digo que sea imposible prosperar por uno mismo y sin ayuda, pero sin duda es mil veces más facil llegar a obtener el éxito con ayuda económica, de enchufes y de los padres.

Respecto a tu ultimo párrafo, yo lo que he comprendido es que el éxito de nuestras vidas viene en gran medida representado por ese trampolín familiar y económico y que luego nuestras decisiones solo representan un pequeño porcentaje de ese éxito. Esta claro que si eres un pasota no te va a ir bien de ninguna manera, pero si has tenido el trampolin de los papas y su ayuda económica, con que hagas las cosas mínimamente bien ya has triunfado, y sin grandes esfuerzos ni sacrificios.

Aunque hay excepciones, el sistema está diseñado para que el pobre siga siendo pobre toda la vida, y el que viene de familia acomodada prospere. Todo el sistema esta enfocado de esta manera con el tema de universidades y estudios privados etc... siempre ha sido así y aunque hoy quizás sea más disimulado, sigue siendo igual. Hay estadísticas que lo representan claramente, como en los últimos años los ricos son más ricos y los pobres son más pobres, especialmente hoy en día con la inflación y los precios de la gasolina y del gas. Mas pobreza y menos oportunidades.

Por poner un ejemplo muy simple, la vida con la ayuda de los papas es como pasarte un juego en modo fácil. La vida sin esa ayuda es como tener que pasarte un juego en modo extremo.

Es más, voy a acabar haciéndote una pregunta, por qué si yo me he esforzado tanto no he conseguido el éxito pero otra gente que conozco con muchísimo menos esfuerzo pero con la ayuda de los papas sí? Es que han tenido suerte todos menos yo?

Saludos.


----------



## OYeah (27 Jun 2022)

Lobo_blanco dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, comento algunas cosas.
> 
> No es que tengan la vida resuelta desde la cuna como tal, es que con el apoyo económico de los padres te garantizas un buen futuro al 90% a no ser que seas un capullo que también los hay. Sin ese apoyo para por ejemplo estudiar en su momento, todo se vuelve extremadamente complejo por más que te esfuerces y te lo digo porque lo he vivido en mis propias carnes. No tuve ese apoyo ni ayuda familiar y me he esforzado muchísimo durante muchos años, aún así no he llegado tan lejos ni tan fácil como mucha gente que se ha esforzado mucho menos pero sí ha tenido ese apoyo. Estudiar y trabajar a la vez además de tener muchas responsabilidades es muy duro, mientras otra gente que conozco como he comentado antes se han pasado 6 años paseando en la universidad para sacarse una carrera sin tener que preocuparse de nada más.
> 
> ...



¿Porqué le contestas? Contestarle de forma educada es seguirle el juego.

Unos dibujitos y quizás se callen la boca,


----------



## Javito Putero (27 Jun 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> ¿A quién pretendes engañar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el tio este es un troll pro psoe y pro podemos, ladra mentiras low cost.

esta viendo a ver quien se autodeclara rico a ver que se le puede sacar jaja.

mejor no les advertimos, que se jodan.


----------



## Lobo_blanco (27 Jun 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Porqué le contestas? Contestarle de forma educada es seguirle el juego.
> 
> Unos dibujitos y quizás se callen la boca,



Muy buenos los dibujitos. Y sí, tienes toda la razón, parece que a mucha gente hay que enseñarle las cosas como a los niños a ver si así se dan cuenta...


----------



## Iuris Tantum (27 Jun 2022)

Lobo_blanco dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, comento algunas cosas.
> 
> No es que tengan la vida resuelta desde la cuna como tal, es que con el apoyo económico de los padres te garantizas un buen futuro al 90% a no ser que seas un capullo que también los hay. Sin ese apoyo para por ejemplo estudiar en su momento, todo se vuelve extremadamente complejo por más que te esfuerces y te lo digo porque lo he vivido en mis propias carnes. No tuve ese apoyo ni ayuda familiar y me he esforzado muchísimo durante muchos años, aún así no he llegado tan lejos ni tan fácil como mucha gente que se ha esforzado mucho menos pero sí ha tenido ese apoyo. Estudiar y trabajar a la vez además de tener muchas responsabilidades es muy duro, mientras otra gente que conozco como he comentado antes se han pasado 6 años paseando en la universidad para sacarse una carrera sin tener que preocuparse de nada más.
> 
> ...




Buen debate, creo que nuestras posiciones han quedado claras y no pasa nada por no llegar a un acuerdo.

Te contesto a lo último que planteas. En mi opinión, esforzarse en algo no es sinónimo de éxito. El esfuerzo es un ingrediente del éxito, pero no el único ingrediente. Puedes esforzarte mucho en una dirección que no es la adecuada o hacerlo de una forma subóptima (por ejemplo, transportando sacos de cemento en brazos, en lugar de emplear una carretilla, supone un gran esfuerzo con un resultado dudoso).

El mérito suele depender, además del esfuerzo, de otras condiciones como el ingenio, las propias habilidades, o la perspicacia de saber aprovechar una buena oportunidad.

Por desgracia no hay una correlación mérito-resultados absoluta, de manera que siempre habrá gente que no reciba los resultados que merece, y eso es algo que me parece muy difícil de cambiar, porque no me imagino un sistema donde elementos como el contexto familiar o la propia suerte no tengan cierto en peso en la obtención de resultados.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (27 Jun 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Porqué le contestas? Contestarle de forma educada es seguirle el juego.
> 
> Unos dibujitos y quizás se callen la boca,



Sí, esa viñeta repetida hasta el vómito desde hace años sustituye a la capacidad argumentativa de algunas personas, como tú.

Otras son capaces de expresar sus propias ideas.


----------



## OYeah (27 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Sí, esa viñeta repetida hasta el vómito desde hace años sustituye a la capacidad argumentativa de algunas personas, como tú.
> 
> Otras son capaces de expresar sus propias ideas.




Tu capacidad argumentativa es excelente por lo que veo. ¿Porqué no la pones en práctica comentando esas viñetas? 

Porque son una hostia en tu cara para la que no tienes respuesta.


----------



## escudero (27 Jun 2022)

añado, que un rasgo comun a todos los "triunfadores", es que siempre piensan que que es gracias a su esfuerzo y no reconocen las ayudas que han tenido.
Casos "normales" que conozco, que siempre saca que si tiene ahorros y los tiene invertidos (desconozco cantidad pero dudo que llegue a 20k), su version, que siempre ha ahorrado desde que empezo a trabajar.
La realidad: que los padres te dan una pequeña entrada para el piso, le compraron la primera tanda de muebles, le pagaron la boda y lo recaudado al bolsillo, cada semana mami le.prepara tuppers para media semana, hasta el carro del niño regalado.

Compara con los que la unica ayuda que hemos tenido de padres, contando mi mujer y yo, en euros, sera max. 2500€ teniendo en cuenta hasta cuando alguna vez no has invitado a comer fuera.... 
Que algunos, desde los 16 teniamos que trabajar para en septiembre pagar los libros de bachillerato, el carnet de conducir por supuesto...

Pues esta es la realidad de los "inversores", que menosprecian todos los empujoned que han tenido, en dinero y en especie.


----------

